# Essere innamorati e provare attrazione verso altri/e



## Butterflyinacage (17 Ottobre 2015)

Dato che personalmente a me non e'mai successo,e'possibile provare o credere di provare un sentimento sincero ma provare un'attrazione verso altri al punto da pensare di farci qualcosa o andarci poi a letto? E mancare di rispetto ad una persona( flirtare/ provarci in maniera sporca) non e' gia' un pensare piu' a se stessi piuttosto che al' altro/a?


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Dato che personalmente a me non e'mai successo,e'possibile provare o credere di provare un sentimento sincero ma provare un'attrazione verso altri al punto da pensare di farci qualcosa o andarci poi a letto? E mancare di rispetto ad una persona( flirtare/ provarci in maniera sporca) non e' gia' un pensare piu' a se stessi piuttosto che al' altro/a?


e come si fa a pensare all'altro se prima di tutto non si è presenti a se stessi?

benvenuto(a)


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2015)

Siamo semplicemente esseri umani.
E non siamo appunto rinchiusi in gabbie...


----------



## Butterflyinacage (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> e come si fa a pensare all'altro se prima di tutto non si è presenti a se stessi?
> 
> benvenuto(a)


Grazie, gia' avevo scritto comunque sul forum.Comunque e' vero che bisgognerebbe in primis amare se stessi per amare un altro, ma non a patto che i tuoi desideri o atteggiamenti manchino di rispetto o feriscano l' altro.Gia' la bugia in se stessa, il nascondere significa che non si e' in pace con se stessi e con l ' altro nel fare una cosa.


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Grazie, gia' avevo scritto comunque sul forum.Comunque e' vero che bisgognerebbe in primis amare se stessi per amare un altro, ma non a patto che i tuoi desideri o atteggiamenti manchino di rispetto o feriscano l' altro.Gia' la bugia in se stessa, il nascondere significa che non si e' in pace con se stessi e con l ' altro nel fare una cosa.


sono incostante, perdonami, mi sei sfuggit...

Non parlo di amore per se stessi...parlo di presenza a se stessi. Sono cose molto diverse. 

Ed è esattamente una presenza a sè parziale, che mette in condizione di aver bisogno di usare sotterfugi per esporsi solo nelle parti che si ritengono piacevoli...tendenzialmente per ottenere approvazione e per compiacere se stessi, nella propria immagine e nel proprio dover essere, e l'altro...

in tutto questo l'altro non c'entra proprio niente...arriva dopo.

edit: l'attrazione non è la domanda, è il tentativo di una risposta...guardare l'attrazione o il sotterfugio è tenere lo sguardo nel posto sbagliato, quello delle risposte invece che quello delle domande...e sono le domande a smuovere, non le risposte


----------



## Butterflyinacage (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> sono incostante, perdonami, mi sei sfuggit...
> 
> Non parlo di amore per se stessi...parlo di presenza a se stessi. Sono cose molto diverse.
> 
> ...


Quindi le domande quali sono?


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Quindi le domande quali sono?


beh..ognuno ha la sue..

mi stai chiedendo le mie?


----------



## Butterflyinacage (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> beh..ognuno ha la sue..
> 
> mi stai chiedendo le mie?


Be'si chiedevo opimioni in merito a considerare amore sincero uno non classicamente monogamo insomma.Ovviamente non parlo di coppie aperte


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Be'si chiedevo opimioni in merito a considerare amore sincero uno non classicamente monogamo insomma.Ovviamente non parlo di coppie aperte


Io non penso che la sincerità sia nell'amore

E non penso che una relazione possa stare in piedi sull'amore. 

partendo dal presupposto che le relazioni possono essere sensate e nutrienti solo in presenza di comunicazione sincera e chiara, e quindi innanzitutto in presenza ognuno di sè, io penso che le pulsioni possano essere condivise..e debbano esserlo...per poi vedere dove portano.

al netto delle definizioni di coppia. 

poi ecco...a me le definizioni non piacciono, e ho sempre cercato di declinarle su di me...

sono profondamente convinta che le pulsioni però emergano, e la responsabilità di ognuno sia saperle riconoscere e poi condividere...certo...serve aver curato uno spazio in cui l'emersione delle pulsioni è permessa e non sottoposta al tribunale individuale e alla paura...

se questo spazio non c'è le alternative sono la repressione delle pulsioni o la loro soddisfazioni a fantasia personale piacendo...

ma in tutto questo io vedo solo la difficoltà di un individuo di esporsi pienamente all'altro...e le domande riguardano il comprendere il senso di stare con una persona che si ritiene di amare, senza potersi esporre senza veli...senso per sè..anche qui l'altro è veramente relativo..


----------



## Butterflyinacage (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non penso che la sincerità sia nell'amore
> 
> E non penso che una relazione possa stare in piedi sull'amore.
> 
> ...


Riflessione molto intelligente.Per molti pero' e' piu conveniente nascondere o fingere con se stessi non so.Comunque come mai non credi nella definizione di amore?


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Riflessione molto intelligente.Per molti pero' e' piu conveniente nascondere o fingere con se stessi non so.Comunque come mai non credi nella definizione di amore?


non so se è convenienza o semplicemente paura di essere pienamente se stessi non soltanto negli anfratti bui e nascosti di sè...

Tu sai dare una definizione universale di amore? ....io no...

e penso che le definizioni parziali e soggettive siano solo strumenti da usare per comprendersi l'un l'altro e poi essere lasciate per andare oltre se lo si Vuole...

non è che non credo nella definizione di amore, penso non sia risolutiva per trovare benessere e accoglienza in sè di ciò che la Vita propone di volta in volta...e spesso vedo che diventa una gabbia...le gabbie non mi piacciono, specialmente se sono costruite non soltanto da me, ma anche col contributo di condizionamenti individuali, familiari, sociali, storici e culturali...quindi non è che non credo, semplicemente non è un parametro assoluto...ma solo una componente, neanche fra le più importanti...secondo me, ovviamente.


----------



## Tin Man (17 Ottobre 2015)

*egoismo puro*



ipazia ha detto:


> Io non penso che la sincerità sia nell'amore
> 
> ...
> ma in tutto questo io vedo solo la difficoltà di un individuo di esporsi pienamente all'altro...e le domande riguardano il comprendere il senso di stare con una persona che si ritiene di amare, senza potersi esporre senza veli...senso per sè..anche qui l'altro è veramente relativo..


Secondo me, non ci sono troppe riflessioni in gioco.
Non cerchiamo di parlare di "sesso degli angeli"!
Se si prova attrazione per "atri", vuol dire che il *sentimento di base* è superato.
Il cosiddetto "sentimento sincero" è un' illusione.
Ci troviamo proprio di fronte al caso di egoismo neanche troppo subliminale.
*Butterflyincage* ( già il nick rivela tutto ) quanti anni potrebbe avere?
Durante il liceo può accedere una situazione di questo tipo.
Poi, si diventa *"traditori seriali"*.

Direi che questo sito sua quello più adatto per il nuovo arrivo.
Questa è la sintesi delle mie riflessioni.


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Tin Man ha detto:


> Secondo me, non ci sono troppe riflessioni in gioco.
> Non cerchiamo di parlare di "sesso degli angeli"!
> Se si prova attrazione per "atri", vuol dire che il *sentimento di base* è superato.
> Il cosiddetto "sentimento sincero" è un' illusione.
> ...


ciao 

e per fortuna che il sentimento di base viene superato...che una relazione secondo me non sta in piedi solo sui sentimenti...se non al liceo appunto...

il tutto poi è scoprire se le persone riescono ad andar oltre e esporsi al netto della sentimentalità liceale per entrare in una forma di comunicazione con se stessi e con l'altro che comprende davvero l'altro. 

Ma in una situazione Uno Uno e win -win...e non con l'altro considerato come compensazione ai propri bisogni nascosti...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Dato che personalmente a me non e'mai successo,e'possibile provare o credere di provare un sentimento sincero ma provare un'attrazione verso altri al punto da pensare di farci qualcosa o andarci poi a letto? E mancare di rispetto ad una persona( flirtare/ provarci in maniera sporca) non e' gia' un pensare piu' a se stessi piuttosto che al' altro/a?


Si può succedere 
Certo che sì pensa più a se stessi ma questo con quello che si sente per l'altro può non c'entrare per nulla


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si può succedere
> Certo che sì pensa più a se stessi ma *questo con quello che si sente per l'altro può non c'entrare per nulla*


Sono d'accordo...udiu..


----------



## Butterflyinacage (17 Ottobre 2015)

Tin Man ha detto:


> Secondo me, non ci sono troppe riflessioni in gioco.
> Non cerchiamo di parlare di "sesso degli angeli"!
> Se si prova attrazione per "atri", vuol dire che il *sentimento di base* è superato.
> Il cosiddetto "sentimento sincero" è un' illusione.
> ...


No,non parlo di me.Ho scritto che sono fedele come persona, pero' ho una visione abbastanza' tradizionalista' delle cose anche se non bigotta,perche'ognuno per me e'libero di fare cio' che si vuole...per questo non riesco a compenetrarmi in molte situazioni.E non sono una liceale,sono una donna


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo...udiu..


Non c!entra nel senso che non cambia


----------



## Butterflyinacage (17 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si può succedere
> Certo che sì pensa più a se stessi ma questo con quello che si sente per l'altro può non c'entrare per nulla


Beh se non riesci ametterti d'accordo con i tuoi impulsi e desideri e lasci che le bugie prendano il sopravvento, credo che l' egoismo o la paura sia talmente forte da intaccare un qualsiasi sentimento


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non c!entra nel senso che non cambia


non cambia quello che si sente per l'altro?

riudiu....se è così sono d'accordo di nuovo...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> non cambia quello che si sente per l'altro?
> 
> riudiu....se è così sono d'accordo di nuovo...


Incredibile


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Incredibile


dì la verità...non ci credevi neanche tu:carneval:


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Beh se non riesci ametterti d'accordo con i tuoi impulsi e desideri e lasci che le bugie prendano il sopravvento, credo che l' egoismo o la paura sia talmente forte da* intaccare un qualsiasi sentimento*


E' quello che si sente per sè stessi, non per l'altro, ad essere toccato in un qualche modo...

Sono i patti con la propria immagine, con il proprio dover essere, con quello che si credeva di sè e si fatica a riconoscere ad essere toccati...l'altro in tutto questo è semplicemente altro...ed è proprio il non condividere tutto questo che crea le bugie i sotterfugi e gli accomodamenti etc etc


----------



## Butterflyinacage (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' quello che si sente per sè stessi, non per l'altro, ad essere toccato in un qualche modo...
> 
> Sono i patti con la propria immagine, con il proprio dover essere, con quello che si credeva di sè e si fatica a riconoscere ad essere toccati...l'altro in tutto questo è semplicemente altro...ed è proprio il non condividere tutto questo che crea le bugie i sotterfugi e gli accomodamenti etc etc


Comprendo ma non condivido.E aggiungo,non sarei in grado di lasciarelibera una persona in questo modo


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Comprendo ma non condivido.E aggiungo,non sarei in grado di lasciarelibera una persona in questo modo


Comprendere non serve per condividere...serve solo per comprendere...

Ma un punto è che le persone non si lasciano libere..lo sono già, per nascita....semmai le si possono imprigionare...ma questo è un altro discorso


----------



## Butterflyinacage (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Comprendere non serve per condividere...serve solo per comprendere...
> 
> Ma un punto è che le persone non si lasciano libere..lo sono già, per nascita....semmai le si possono imprigionare...ma questo è un altro discorso


Be' era una metafora il lasciare libero, ovvio per chi ha bisogno dei propri spazi e'una gabbia, il punto e' che bisognerebbe ascoltaredi piu i propri desideri senza paura, sicuramente cosi non esisterebbero i sotterfugi, ma sicuramente molte piu persone single oppure accoppiate con una persona adatta per loro, con cui essere pienamente se stessi.


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Be' era una metafora il lasciare libero, ovvio per chi ha bisogno dei propri spazi e'una gabbia, il punto e' che bisognerebbe ascoltaredi piu i propri desideri senza paura, sicuramente cosi non esisterebbero i sotterfugi, ma sicuramente molte piu persone single oppure accoppiate con una persona adatta per loro, con cui essere pienamente se stessi.


non è una questione di spazi esterni la libertà...è una questione che riguarda l'accettazione profonda dell'alterità, avendo ben chiari i propri limiti oggettivi e invalicabili. 

E spesso è vero che questo genere di libertà non la si lascia...ma alla prova dei fatti, è una libertà che non può essere toccata. E' imprescindibile. 

Io non capisco stare con una persona con cui non posso essere pienamente me stessa, non capisco a cosa mi possa servire, intendendo servire nel senso più nobile e che riguarda il conoscere me e l'altro. Piuttosto sto da sola. A dire la verità.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> non è una questione di spazi esterni la libertà...è una questione che riguarda l'accettazione profonda dell'alterità, avendo ben chiari i propri limiti oggettivi e invalicabili.
> 
> E spesso è vero che questo genere di libertà non la si lascia...ma alla prova dei fatti, è una libertà che non può essere toccata. E' imprescindibile.
> 
> Io non capisco stare con una persona con cui non posso essere pienamente me stessa, non capisco a cosa mi possa servire, intendendo servire nel senso più nobile e che riguarda il conoscere me e l'altro. Piuttosto sto da sola. A dire la verità.


Eh ma magari molti non si rendono conto che devono ascoltare i propri impulsi, la considerano una maniera per diventare ' bravi ragazzi e ragazze' quella di stare in una coppia tradizionale.Oppure non vogliono stareda soli.


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Eh ma magari molti non si rendono conto che devono ascoltare i propri impulsi, la considerano una maniera per diventare ' bravi ragazzi e ragazze' quella di stare in una coppia tradizionale.Oppure non vogliono stareda soli.


non lo so..questi mi sembrano giudizi...

ascoltare le proprie pulsioni profonde, che non sono gli impulsi, non è questione semplice e neanche indolore...

e non è indolore neanche lasciarle emergere ed esporle....

e la confusione che anche tu scrivi, fra impulso e pulsione profonda, scaturisce anche da una scarsissima educazione all'ascolto di sè...

insomma...le risposte possono sembrare semplici, ma le domande sono molto complesse in realtà...


----------



## Butterflyinacage (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> non lo so..questi mi sembrano giudizi...
> 
> ascoltare le proprie pulsioni profonde, che non sono gli impulsi, non è questione semplice e neanche indolore...
> 
> ...


No, non intendo giudicare.E' che ti ripeto, finora se non ero innamorata di una persona mi piacevano altri,e invece se lo ero non trovavo difficolta' a rinunciare all' attrazione per qualcuno per non dire che non ne provavo proprio perche' e'ovvio che ti capita di pensare ' quant' e' figo o intelligente o simpatico questo'


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> No, non intendo giudicare.E' che ti ripeto, finora se non ero innamorata di una persona mi piacevano altri,e invece se lo ero non trovavo difficolta' a rinunciare all' attrazione per qualcuno per non dire che non ne provavo proprio perche' e'ovvio che ti capita di pensare ' quant' e' figo o intelligente o simpatico questo'


ma ci sta il giudicare, basta saperlo e riconoscere a quale livello il giudizio si è formato e lavora...che spesso il giudizio sugli altri è frutto del tribunale interiore verso se stessi...ci si afferma per differenziazione attraverso il giudizio dell'altro. 

Saperlo significa poterne trarre apprendimenti per sè. 

E adesso invece ti capita di essere innamorata e provare attrazione per altri?
E cosa intendi all'atto pratico con l'essere innamorata?

(che poi....io con amore e innamoramento proprio non c'azzecco eh...non li ho mai trovati motivi validi per appellarmi ad alcunchè potesse farmi prendere decisioni su di me)


----------



## Butterflyinacage (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma ci sta il giudicare, basta saperlo e riconoscere a quale livello il giudizio si è formato e lavora...che spesso il giudizio sugli altri è frutto del tribunale interiore verso se stessi...ci si afferma per differenziazione attraverso il giudizio dell'altro.
> 
> Saperlo significa poterne trarre apprendimenti per sè.
> 
> ...


No non mi capita forse anche perche' in generale ho difficolta' nel farmi piacere qualcuno.Comunque io intendo essere innamorata con i classici sintomi del' innamoramento( emozione, voglia di vedere quella persona, forte attrazione, pensiero rivolto verso di lei) e l' amore come un sentimento di attaccamento piu' profondo nel quale pero nonostante puo' accaderedi avere attrazioni altrove dentro di te non devi mai sentirti incompleto e/ o infelice nel nonrealizzare queste attrazioni, che devono rimanere piccole.Per me e' impossibile amare una persona e pensare ad un' altro/a costantemente


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> No non mi capita forse anche perche' in generale ho difficolta' nel farmi piacere qualcuno.Comunque io intendo essere innamorata con i classici sintomi del' innamoramento( emozione, voglia di vedere quella persona, forte attrazione, pensiero rivolto verso di lei) e l' amore come un sentimento di attaccamento piu' profondo nel quale pero nonostante puo' accaderedi avere attrazioni altrove dentro di te *non devi mai sentirti *incompleto e/ o infelice nel nonrealizzare queste attrazioni, che devono rimanere piccole.Per me e' impossibile amare una persona e pensare ad un' altro/a costantemente


Ma nel post prima non hai detto che non ti capita, hai detto che se sei innamorata non hai difficoltà a rinunciare all'attrazione. 

E sono due cose molto diverse. 

Pensa che io non riesco a farmi piacere qualcuno 

Eh...boh...io non uso quegli indicatori che hai elencato per collocarmi in relazione all'altro...e l'attaccamento profondo spesso si confonde con l'attaccamento primario, specialmente se non ben elaborato e "digerito"...

In più il grassetto mi inquieta profondamente, non mi fido dei dover essere...nella mia esperienze hanno portato soltanto guai, a me stessa e anche a chi mi stava intorno...i dover sentire invece sono sempre stati portatori di apocalisse zombie...

Io penso che una relazione debba essere basata sulla chiarezza prima di tutto con se stessi per poi poter comunicare in modo altrettanto chiaro con l'altro...e che serva fare attenzione alle proprie proiezioni e attese, che sono spesso mascherati di desideri...ma non riguardano affatto il desiderio....e penso che l'accettazione dell'altro, attraverso la conoscenza profonda dei propri limiti oggettivi e invalicabili sia fondamentale...

l'amore a cui ti appelli, io continuo a non considerarlo sufficiente...e sono sempre più convinta che, essendo intriso di condizionamenti e obblighi che riguardano esattamente il grassetto, sia uno dei parametri meno affidabili su cui contare...salvo voler giocare al romanticismo...ma il romanticismo è forma, fondamentalmente, ha un suo perchè, ma come forma di altra sostanza....secondo me.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma nel post prima non hai detto che non ti capita, hai detto che se sei innamorata non hai difficoltà a rinunciare all'attrazione.
> 
> E sono due cose molto diverse.
> 
> ...


Io al momento ho difficolta' a provare una forte attrazione verso un uomo,non perche' io sia bisessuale o omosessuale o cosa.Semplicemente non mi scattala molla dell' interesse.Nel passato mi capitava piu frequentemente.Per il resto il devi non era cio' che  intendevo, come ho gia'scritto ogni cosa che riguarda una relazione non e' un obbligo,e' tutta questione di cio' che senti...e io credo, perche' l' ho provato, che la monogamia vera, seppur rara,possa esistere... Io condivido il tuo pensiero dal punto di vista di sentirsi totalmente liberi.Ecco perche' io comunque pur avendo bisogno di una persona accanto non riesco ad ' accontentarmi' se una cosa non la sento veramente.


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Io al momento ho difficolta' a provare una forte attrazione verso un uomo,non perche' io sia bisessuale o omosessuale o cosa.Semplicemente non mi scattala molla dell' interesse.Nel passato mi capitava piu frequentemente.Per il resto il devi non era cio' che  intendevo, come ho gia'scritto ogni cosa che riguarda una relazione non e' un obbligo,e' tutta questione di cio' che senti...e io credo, perche' l' ho provato, che la monogamia vera, seppur rara,possa esistere... Io condivido il tuo pensiero dal punto di vista di sentirsi totalmente liberi.Ecco perche' io comunque pur avendo bisogno di una persona accanto non riesco ad ' accontentarmi' se una cosa non la sento veramente.


Io invece non ho difficoltà a provare attrazione anche forte per un uomo o anche per diversi uomini, ma è l'attrazione in sè a non sembrarmi particolarmente significativa rispetto a ciò che desidero per me. 

poi...la bisessualità, l'omosessualità, l'eterosessualità...mah...sono espressioni dell'essere e del desiderare...non penso siano parametri per valutare la propria posizione nei riguardi dell'attrazione...

Tornando all'attrazione di uomini attraenti io penso sia pieno il mondo, uomini presenti a se stessi, e quindi "degni" di attenzione che sia diversa dall'attrazione invece, molto meno. Merce rara mi sa.  Questo per quanto riguarda me ovviamente. Ma io desidero un alleato, non soltanto un uomo in senso romantico. L'uomo in senso romantico è una parte, e neanche fra quelle indispensabili...a ben vedere. 

Sono contenta che il mio pensiero ti sia chiaro tanto da condividerlo ...perchè a me chiaro non è per niente, a dire la verità...so soltanto che ho un sacco di domande, la monogamia o la poligamia, mi sembrano distrattori in realtà, rispetto a questioni che mi interessano e riguardano invece il Conoscere e il Volere. 

Le pulsioni profonde dell'Io in primis.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io invece non ho difficoltà a provare attrazione anche forte per un uomo o anche per diversi uomini, ma è l'attrazione in sè a non sembrarmi particolarmente significativa rispetto a ciò che desidero per me.
> 
> poi...la bisessualità, l'omosessualità, l'eterosessualità...mah...sono espressioni dell'essere e del desiderare...non penso siano parametri per valutare la propria posizione nei riguardi dell'attrazione...
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo sul cio' che si intende per liberta' e conoscenza di se stessi in primis, che permette anche di avere un rapporto piu' consapevole con l'altro.Per il resto non sono d' accordo perche' vivo i sentimenti in maniera diversa.Be' guarda ognuno di noi penso abbia tante domande da porsi e tante risposte da ottenere che non si sa se arriveranno o meno.


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo sul cio' che si intende per liberta' e conoscenza di se stessi in primis, che permette anche di avere un rapporto piu' consapevole con l'altro.Per il resto non sono d' accordo perche' vivo i sentimenti in maniera diversa.Be' guarda ognuno di noi penso abbia tante domande da porsi e tante risposte da ottenere che non si sa se arriveranno o meno.


Arrivano sempre le risposte...solo che spesso non erano quelle che ci si aspettava...e allora si preferisce credere che la risposta non sia arrivata


----------



## Tin Man (17 Ottobre 2015)

*economia del sentimento*



ipazia ha detto:


> Io invece non ho difficoltà a provare attrazione anche forte per un uomo o anche per diversi uomini, ma è l'attrazione in sè a non sembrarmi particolarmente significativa rispetto a ciò che desidero per me.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Credo che alla base di tutto vada impostata una *seria "economia del sentimento"*.
E' chiaro che questa possa apparire una pura *chirurgia del cuore*, ma le radici profonde della monogamia risiedono proprio nel cercare di *non disperdere inutilmente* energie affettive.
Nel senso che, se si compie la scelta di *schierarsi affettivamente*, risulta praticamente impossibile seguire seriamente più di un obiettivo.
Se dovesse accadere, mi sembra chiaro che nessuno potrebbe essere un rapporto profondo e degno di vero amore.

Il problema è sempre quello di *definire* cosa sia veramente l' amore.
Non nego che più persone possano attrarci, ma la scelta iniziale dovrebbe escludere queste *"pulsioni dell' io" depistanti*. ( egoismo di riferimento )

La memoria dell' io nella sua *"scelta fondamentale"* credo che dovrebbe *escludere automaticamente* ogni altra via.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (17 Ottobre 2015)

Tin Man ha detto:


> Credo che alla base di tutto vada impostata una *seria "economia del sentimento"*.
> E' chiaro che questa possa apparire una pura *chirurgia del cuore*, ma le radici profonde della monogamia risiedono proprio nel cercare di *non disperdere inutilmente* energie affettive.
> Nel senso che, se si compie la scelta di *schierarsi affettivamente*, risulta praticamente impossibile seguire seriamente più di un obiettivo.
> Se dovesse accadere, mi sembra chiaro che nessuno potrebbe essere un rapporto profondo e degno di vero amore.
> ...


Ecco diciamo che la vedo un po' piu' come te sentimentalmente parlando


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Tin Man ha detto:


> Credo che alla base di tutto vada impostata una *seria "economia del sentimento"*.
> E' chiaro che questa possa apparire una pura *chirurgia del cuore*, ma le radici profonde della monogamia risiedono proprio nel cercare di *non disperdere inutilmente* energie affettive.
> Nel senso che, se si compie la scelta di *schierarsi affettivamente*, risulta praticamente impossibile seguire seriamente più di un obiettivo.
> Se dovesse accadere, mi sembra chiaro che nessuno potrebbe essere un rapporto profondo e degno di vero amore.
> ...


L'egoismo non è una pulsione dell'io 

E' un impulso superficiale, spesso difensivo. 

Se non si conoscono le proprie pulsioni, che sono profonde e definitorie di ciò che siamo...o si è molto bravi ad ingabbiarle, per tutta una serie di motivi, o è pericoloso provare a farlo di forza...per principio.

Che arrivano alle spalle...questo forum e la vita sono densi di esempi in cui le pulsioni arrivano alle spalle e fanno fare casini inenarrabili...


----------



## Tin Man (17 Ottobre 2015)

*impulsi*



ipazia ha detto:


> L'egoismo non è una pulsione dell'io
> 
> E' un impulso superficiale, spesso difensivo.


Mi sembra un po' riduttivo.
Il vero egoista credo che metta se stesso al *centro dell' Universo*, senza domandarsi quali conseguenze possano avere le proprie azioni.



ipazia ha detto:


> Se non si conoscono le proprie pulsioni, che sono profonde e definitorie di ciò che siamo...o si è molto bravi ad ingabbiarle, per tutta una serie di motivi, o è pericoloso provare a farlo di forza...per principio.
> 
> Che arrivano alle spalle...questo forum e la vita sono densi di esempi in cui le pulsioni arrivano alle spalle e fanno fare casini inenarrabili...


Il fatto di conoscere le proprie pulsioni dovrebbe permetterci di *incanalarle verso comportamenti più coretti*.
Io vedo il tradimento come una forma di *nuova energia generata*.
Forse riflettendo sul fatto che potremmo procurare inutilmente dolore a chi non lo merita, potremmo contare fino a 1000 prima di ... così da *non sprecare* questa nuova energia.


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Tin Man ha detto:


> Mi sembra un po' riduttivo.
> Il vero egoista credo che metta se stesso al *centro dell' Universo*, senza domandarsi quali conseguenze possano avere le proprie azioni.
> 
> 
> ...


L'egoista di cui parli, è patologico...e infatti è preda di un impulso difensivo. Senza averne coscienza e senza saperlo gestire. Innanzitutto dentro se stesso. 

Le pulsioni io penso possano essere condivise...anche il condividerle è incanalarle...farlo insieme per come la vedo, se fatto con presenza a sè, onestà, chiarezza anche brutale se serve, io penso sia arricchimento...non indolore certo...ma non penso il dolore possa essere estromesso...se non nel mulino bianco...ma poi arriva anche lì...

Esporre le pulsioni e condividerle è una via proprio per non doversi inventare sotterfugi e menzogne...che anche reprimere per il reprimere provoca conseguenze...nel sentire...e anche questo si riflette sull'altro...il tradimento ha molte facce, quello sessuale è solo quello che tocca sicurezze più immediate...ma ci sono molti tradimenti che pur apparentemente preservando la coppia la smantellanno lentamente...il tacere di sè secondo me è fra i più gravi.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' quello che si sente per sè stessi, non per l'altro, ad essere toccato in un qualche modo...
> 
> Sono i patti con la propria immagine, con il proprio dover essere, con quello che si credeva di sè e si fatica a riconoscere ad essere toccati...l'altro in tutto questo è semplicemente altro...ed è proprio il non condividere tutto questo che crea le bugie i sotterfugi e gli accomodamenti etc etc


Sul condividere non sono d'accordo


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sul condividere non sono d'accordo



:rotfl:...pensa che stavo meditando su quanto l'incertezza mi destabilizzi a volte...e, e giuro che sono serissima, questo tuo intervento mi ha rimessa in bolla...ridacchiando....

questa cosa del condividere in effetti è bella complessa, non l'ho mica capita bene neanche io nella pratica...ma per me, il fatto di sapere che le pulsioni esistono, e non vengono condivise, è fonte di ansia e sfiducia...e quindi diffidenza...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl:...pensa che stavo meditando su quanto l'incertezza mi destabilizzi a volte...e, e giuro che sono serissima, questo tuo intervento mi ha rimessa in bolla...ridacchiando....
> 
> questa cosa del condividere in effetti è bella complessa, non l'ho mica capita bene neanche io nella pratica...ma per me, il fatto di sapere che le pulsioni esistono, e non vengono condivise, è fonte di ansia e sfiducia...e quindi diffidenza...


Io non parlo di pulsioni. Parlo di perdere la testa per uno . Per come l'ho vissuta io era una cosa mia. Volevo viverla io. Non condividerla, non chiedere un appoggio. Volevo ragionarci e fare quello che sentivo fosse giusto per me. Escludendo l'altro. Perché l'altro era un'altra cosa. Diversa. Più importante. Fondamentale nella mia vita. E dividere questo ci avrebbe allontanato. Per me non aveva senso.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (17 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non parlo di pulsioni. Parlo di perdere la testa per uno . Per come l'ho vissuta io era una cosa mia. Volevo viverla io. Non condividerla, non chiedere un appoggio. Volevo ragionarci e fare quello che sentivo fosse giusto per me. Escludendo l'altro. Perché l'altro era un'altra cosa. Diversa. Più importante. Fondamentale nella mia vita. E dividere questo ci avrebbe allontanato. Per me non aveva senso.


Ma infatti questo e' il punto.Nel 90% dei casi, questa ' condivisione' allontana, consciamente o meno.Ecco perche'non viene praticata


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non parlo di pulsioni. Parlo di perdere la testa per uno . Per come l'ho vissuta io era una cosa mia. Volevo viverla io. Non condividerla, non chiedere un appoggio. Volevo ragionarci e fare quello che sentivo fosse giusto per me. Escludendo l'altro. Perché l'altro era un'altra cosa. Diversa. Più importante. Fondamentale nella mia vita. E dividere questo ci avrebbe allontanato. Per me non aveva senso.


Sono ancora pulsioni. Perdere la testa è proprio finire nelle pulsioni senza se e senza ma. E io non ci vedo nulla di male.
E capisco anche il resto che hai scritto. E lo condivido anche. 

Ora come ora mi piacerebbe che quel perdere la testa possa essere un gioco insieme. E non soltanto mio. O suo. 

Ma possa essere nutrimento per il desiderio di noi. 

Certo..serve una stabilità individuale e di coppia che so esistere ma non ho mai sperimentato, e penso serva un percorso che vada proprio in quella direzione per ottenerla. Percorso comune. 

MA è un percorso che trovo rispondente ai miei bisogni profondi.


----------



## Eratò (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl:...pensa che stavo meditando su quanto l'incertezza mi destabilizzi a volte...e, e giuro che sono serissima, questo tuo intervento mi ha rimessa in bolla...ridacchiando....
> 
> questa cosa del condividere in effetti è bella complessa, non l'ho mica capita bene neanche io nella pratica...ma per me, il fatto di sapere che le pulsioni esistono, e non vengono condivise, è fonte di ansia e sfiducia...e quindi diffidenza...


Ipazia cosa faresti se tuo compagno ti dicesse che vorrebbe farsi tua sorella o la tua migliore amica? Non ti destabilizzeresti neanche un po'?Perché una pulsione potrebbe essere anche questa.


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ipazia cosa faresti se tuo compagno ti dicesse vorrebbe farsi tua sorella o la tua migliore amica? Non ti destabilizzeresti neanche un po'?Perché una pulsione potrebbe essere anche questa.


Certo che mi destabilizzerei...ma se devo essere sincera mi destabilizza molto di più intendere e intravedere e non sapere che sapere. 

Ovviamente parto dal presupposto che un mio ipotetico compagno sia sulla mia stessa lunghezza d'onda e non in cerca di mulini bianchi o affini...

E in ogni caso mi destabilizzerebbe la paura di perderlo, probabilmente. 
Quindi mi destabilizzerebbe qualcosa che riguarda mie insicurezze in me e nella coppia e nel percorso che come coppia si sta facendo. 

Penso che potrebbe essere un'occasione per imparare l'uno dall'altro. E ribadisco, ovviamente mi riferisco ad un compagno che vede la relazione come la vedo io....ossia percorso di crescita anche comune. E che quindi è in grado di condividere in modo chiaro ed è quindi interessato a mettere in comune le sue pulsioni. E a non tenerle per sè.

edit: non vorrei, ora come ora, un compagno che non sa condividere le sue pulsioni e che non è interessato ad un percorso di condivisione di questo genere.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che mi destabilizzerei...ma se devo essere sincera mi destabilizza molto di più intendere e intravedere e non sapere che sapere.
> 
> Ovviamente parto dal presupposto che un mio ipotetico compagno sia sulla mia stessa lunghezza d'onda e non in cerca di mulini bianchi o affini...
> 
> ...


Ma infatti io credo che il peggio del tradimento siano le bugie e i sotterfugi,il non poter condividere.Quindi se si riesce a farlo,ma ben venga! Il problema e' che e' mooolto difficileda realizzare


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Ma infatti io credo che il peggio del tradimento siano le bugie e i sotterfugi,il non poter condividere.Quindi se si riesce a farlo,ma ben venga! Il problema e' che e' mooolto difficileda realizzare


Penso che per farlo non si possa partire da pulsioni che vanno fuori dalla coppia. 

In questo senso credo debba essere un percorso, comune e intenzionale. Di lento svelamento di sè a sè e poi all'altro, in modo reciproco e circolare. 

E so che il dolore non è escluso. Anzi..il dolore è incluso. Insieme al piacere. 

Insomma, un percorso così ha la necessità di essere intenzionale e dichiarato, ecco perchè il mulino bianco mi attrae poco se non come condizionamento da guardare e smontare pezzo a pezzo per poi decidere insieme cosa fare dei pezzi. 

Fra l'altro fra la dichiarazione della pulsione e il passaggio all'azione, in un sistema di onestà e chiarezza anche brutale, sostiene il non passare agli agiti pulsionali e a imparare insieme come arrivare ad un'azione condivisa. 

Una delle questioni della non conoscenza delle proprie pulsioni, che poi porta a reprimerle, è la paura del passaggio all'agito. 

Ma quella paura è legata alla considerazione della capacità dell'altro di prendersi cura delle proprie pulsioni, del non esserne schiavo e del non lasciarsene governare come una barchetta al vento. 

Che quindi ha poco a che vedere con le pulsioni in sè ma ha a che vedere con la fiducia nella presenza in sè dell'altro. 

Che il passaggio all'agito sarebbe grave, dal mio punto di vista, non tanto per l'agito in sè, quando per la dimostrazione di inaffidabilità nella gestione di sè in condivisione con me.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Penso che per farlo non si possa partire da pulsioni che vanno fuori dalla coppia.
> 
> In questo senso credo debba essere un percorso, comune e intenzionale. Di lento svelamento di sè a sè e poi all'altro, in modo reciproco e circolare.
> 
> ...


Puo' anche essere pero' in alcuni casi che chi prova queste pulsioni, non accettandole e, in maniera incoerente sicuramente,pensi di non accettare che l' altro segua invece le sue pulsioni.Perche' il punto e', e qui si ritorna all' egoismo,la maggior parte di noi e' egocentrica e il concetto di amore ruota attorno al sentirsi unici e speciali, sentimentalmente e per gli uomini, anche sessualmente.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Ottobre 2015)

Nel "mio" treddì di là ho scritto qualcosa sulla pulsione. Non mi ripeto, tranquille

Qui voglio dire prima di tutto che capisco perfettamente quello che dice Farfalla, di più. 
Credo che la pulsione sia affare davvero tutto individuale, perché proviene dalla nostra casa (intesa come metafora del nostro io) e per quante persone in quella casa noi abbiamo accolto, loro non sono i muri, né le stanze della casa, ma, appunto, i suoi graditi, deliziosi ospiti, o inquilini (che non pagano l'affitto s'intende), così come noi siamo inquilini nella casa altrui quando vi veniamo "ospitati", anche tutta la vita, se piace.
Intendo dire che condividere una pulsione è cadere nell'illusione che la si possa verbalizzare, quando invece la pulsione è essenzialmente un fare che solo l'abitante di quella casa non solo può, ma deve affrontare. E' scoprire che nel bellissimo palazzo in cui abitiamo c'è un passaggio segreto che porta a una stanza che ci ricordavamo vagamente di aver forse visitato una volta da bambini, ma della cui esistenza ci eravamo completamente dimenticati. 
Fa paura attraversare la porta di quella stanza "ritrovata".. ma non possiamo che farlo, se vogliamo ri-conoscere tutta la nostra casa, da soli. 
La misura della pericolosità dell'attraversamento di quella porta dà anche la misura dell'oblio, del rimosso della nostra coscienza. Solo dopo che si è entrati in quella stanza da soli, si può, forse, comunicare a chi sta in salotto e che NON conosce quella stanza (noi invece ce ne ricordavamo vagamente) cosa ci abbiamo trovato.
Farlo prima, chiedere aiuto per varcare quella soglia trasforma l'esperienza del disvelamento in una simpatica passeggiata e cambia radicalmente l'esperienza. Insomma, certi inferni si attraversano da soli.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (17 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nel "mio" treddì di là ho scritto qualcosa sulla pulsione. Non mi ripeto, tranquille
> 
> Qui voglio dire prima di tutto che capisco perfettamente quello che dice Farfalla, di più.
> Credo che la pulsione sia affare davvero tutto individuale, perché proviene dalla nostra casa (intesa come metafora del nostro io) e per quante persone in quella casa noi abbiamo accolto, loro non sono i muri, né le stanze della casa, ma, appunto, i suoi graditi, deliziosi ospiti, o inquilini (che non pagano l'affitto s'intende), così come noi siamo inquilini nella casa altrui quando vi veniamo "ospitati", anche tutta la vita, se piace.
> ...


Ma cosa e' la condivisione di un progetto di vita, se si mente all' altro? Voglio dire, normalmente e' anche necessario, ma se si ha una persona con la giusta apertura mentale perche' non farlo?


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nel "mio" treddì di là ho scritto qualcosa sulla pulsione. Non mi ripeto, tranquille
> 
> Qui voglio dire prima di tutto che capisco perfettamente quello che dice Farfalla, di più.
> Credo che la pulsione sia affare davvero tutto individuale, perché proviene dalla nostra casa (intesa come metafora del nostro io) e per quante persone in quella casa noi abbiamo accolto, loro non sono i muri, né le stanze della casa, ma, appunto, i suoi graditi, deliziosi ospiti, o inquilini (che non pagano l'affitto s'intende), così come noi siamo inquilini nella casa altrui quando vi veniamo "ospitati", anche tutta la vita, se piace.
> ...


condividere le pulsioni non è verbalizzare....è un fare...che può anche richiedere verbalizzazioni...ma è un fare...profondo

sono d'accordo su una cosa fondamentale...quella casa, per aprirla all'altro bisogna averla girata bene, ma proprio bene da soli. solo poi si può parlare di condivisione...

la comunicazione, che si svolge non solo nel verbale ha la necessità di essere profondamente curata...quasi a riscrivere il vocabolario e la sintassi, la semantica e la pragmatica...anche questo è parte del percorso...e anche questo non è indolore...per niente...ma ne vale la pena...per la mia poca esperienza della cosa...


----------



## Eratò (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che mi destabilizzerei...ma se devo essere sincera mi destabilizza molto di più intendere e intravedere e non sapere che sapere.
> 
> Ovviamente parto dal presupposto che un mio ipotetico compagno sia sulla mia stessa lunghezza d'onda e non in cerca di mulini bianchi o affini...
> 
> ...


Io la vedo in modo leggermente diverso... È  pur vero che la condivisione delle pulsioni potrebbe portare alla crescita ma è anche vero che ogni individuo è libero di condividere ciò che vuole. A parte che certi tipi di condivisione li colloco più nello spazio amicale e io non sono la sua amica ma la sua donna. Per cui non diventerei diffidente.  Il discorso cambia quando le pulsioni diventano azioni che coinvolgono il mio di spazio in modo doloroso.Quello che più mi ha fatto incazzare nel mio tradimento non era la mancata condivisione delle pulsioni, considero umano il fatto che non mi abbia detto "io quella me la farei in 1000 modi". Mi ha fatto incazzare la negazione del evidenza. L'averlo fattto, essere stato scoperto e continuare a negarlo... Li diventai diffidente e lo considerai "nemico" ed estraneo.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io la vedo in modo leggermente diverso... È  pur vero che la condivisione delle pulsioni potrebbe portare alla crescita ma è anche vero che ogni individuo è libero di condividere ciò che vuole condividere. È un suo spazio, è una sua libertà individuale. Per cui non diventerei diffidente.  Il discorso cambia quando le pulsioni diventano azioni che coinvolgono il mio di spazio in modo doloroso.Quello che più mi ha fatto incazzare nel mio tradimento non era la mancata condivisione delle pulsioni, considero umano il fatto che non mi abbia detto "io quella me la farei in 1000 modi". Mi ha fatto incazzare la negazione del evidenza. L'averlo fattto, essere stato scoperto e continuare a negarlo... Li diventai diffidente e lo considerai "nemico" ed estraneo.


Ecco, secondo me questo post centra la questione. È il mentire contro il sospetto, o, nel caso tuo, contro l'evidenza che veramente è distruttivo SEMPRE. 
Se il tuo spazio non è occupato dolorosamente da quell'inquilino che lo abita e addirittura l'ha abbellito e ora invece si mette a spaccare i mobili che avete comprato insieme (per dire che mente contro il sospetto e contro addirittura l'evidenza), ripeto, se quella tua casa in cui lui abita non viene intaccata dall'esplorazione della sua propria casa, in cui abiti tu (ma nessuno dei due ne è una stanza o un muro), esplorazione che sente di "dover fare" (se no che pulsione sarebbe, se potesse essere addomesticata?), allora paradossalmente la "menzogna", il nascondimento non sono sgambetti crudeli perpetrati allo scopo di spaccare la casa dell'altro, ma diventano i soli strumenti perché si riesca ad attraversare la,pulsione senza troppi danni. Quando parlo di fedeltà a se stessi, intendo che si deve a volte avere il coraggio di riconoscere che quella stanza della nostra casa esiste e ci tocca passarci dentro. Certo, se uno vive l'infedeltà come una passeggiata, o una gita, lasciamo stare le pulsioni, eh.. parliamo piuttosto di attività ludiche... ma significa allora che la casa in cui abitiamo non ha solo una soffitta misteriosa, ma tante stanze le cui porte non sono mai state nemmeno aperte per disinteresse o distrazione...


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io la vedo in modo leggermente diverso... È  pur vero che la condivisione delle pulsioni potrebbe portare alla crescita ma è anche vero che ogni individuo è libero di condividere ciò che vuole condividere. È un suo spazio, è una sua libertà individuale. Per cui non diventerei diffidente.  Il discorso cambia quando le pulsioni diventano azioni che coinvolgono il mio di spazio in modo doloroso.Quello che più mi ha fatto incazzare nel mio tradimento non era la mancata condivisione delle pulsioni, considero umano il fatto che non mi abbia detto "io quella me la farei in 1000 modi". Mi ha fatto incazzare la negazione del evidenza. L'averlo fattto, essere stato scoperto e continuare a negarlo... Li diventai diffidente e lo considerai "nemico" ed estraneo.


Eratò...io sono diffidente di default. Profondamente diffidente. Quasi una definizione di me. Non credo che smetterò mai di esserlo. Poi non so...ora come ora è un tratto che mi definisce profondamente. 

Sono pienamente d'accordo con te sul fatto che ogni individuo è libero di condividere ciò che vuole condividere. 

Ma io so quello che voglio condividere io. E non è leggero il mio condividere. Non è indolore. 
Io non sono nè leggera nè indolore. 
E non sono di facile "gestione". 

Ecco perchè il condividere dell'Altro, le sue capacità a riguardo, la sua Forza e il suo Volere sono parametri di scelta per me. Molto, molto più importanti dell'amore o dell'innamoramento. 

E non è questioni di spazi...io ho bisogno di uno spazio molto ampio intorno a me..sia interiore sia nel mondo, e non solo voglio, ma pretendo che un Altro con cui mi accompagno non ne sia preoccupato ma lo veda come spazio di nutrimento mio che poi riporto all'interno dello spazio del Noi (che quello faccio)...e voglio, pretendo, che l'altro abbia altrettanto spazio e altrettanto lo "usi" per nutrirsi e riportare nutrimento nel Noi...

Il tutto in una visione di coppia che i vincoli, i ruoli li usa per giocare...quel mulino bianco da smontare pezzo per pezzo per poi decidere insieme cosa fare dei pezzi...giocare al meccano, insieme, coi condizionamenti, il tribunale interiore, le pulsioni...

In tutto questo la monogamia, la poligamia, il poliamore, le diverse pratiche sessuali...sono semplicemente strumenti e indirizzi, spunti, per giocare insieme nella vita. 

E il tradimento è ad un altro livello per come la vedo io...non è, scopi o non scopi con un altra, ma è tradimento dell'intenzione al cercare ognun per sè e anche poi insieme Conoscenza. Di sè e del mondo. 

Un uomo che non è in grado di rispondere a queste mie richieste, o che non abbia obiezioni e alternative valide e interessanti e ben argomentate, nel fare, non mi interessa. In termini di percorso. 

Potrebbe interessarmi in termini di attrazione. Ma sarebbe un topolino. E non avrei la minima intenzione e desiderio di condividere io alcunchè. 
Ma a questo punto l'attrazione sarebbe fine a se stessa, autocompiacimento, e finalizzata semplicemente a soddisfare pulsioni del mio ego o stimoli sessuali superficiali. Cosa che ora come ora mi interessa poco e mi annoia molto.


----------



## Eratò (17 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ecco, secondo me questo post centra la questione. È il mentire contro il sospetto, o, nel caso tuo, contro l'evidenza che veramente è distruttivo SEMPRE.
> Se il tuo spazio non è occupato dolorosamente da quell'inquilino che lo abita e addirittura l'ha abbellito e ora invece si mette a spaccare i mobili che avete comprato insieme (per dire che mente contro il sospetto e contro addirittura l'evidenza), ripeto, se quella tua casa in cui lui abita non viene intaccata dall'esplorazione della sua propria casa, in cui abiti tu (ma nessuno dei due ne è una stanza o un muro), esplorazione che sente di "dover fare" (se no che pulsione sarebbe, se potesse essere addomesticata?), allora paradossalmente la "menzogna", il nascondimento non sono sgambetti crudeli perpetrati allo scopo di spaccare la casa dell'altro, ma diventano i soli strumenti perché si riesca ad attraversare la,pulsione senza troppi danni. Quando parlo di fedeltà a se stessi, intendo che si deve a volte avere il coraggio di riconoscere che quella stanza della nostra casa esiste e ci tocca passarci dentro. Certo, se uno vive l'infedeltà come una passeggiata, o una gita, lasciamo stare le pulsioni, eh.. parliamo piuttosto di attività ludiche... ma significa allora che la casa in cui abitiamo non ha solo una soffitta misteriosa, ma tante stanze le cui porte non sono mai state nemmeno aperte per disinteresse o distrazione...


Sai che non ho capito?


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ecco, secondo me questo post centra la questione. È il mentire contro il sospetto, o, nel caso tuo, contro l'evidenza che veramente è distruttivo SEMPRE.
> Se il tuo spazio non è occupato dolorosamente da quell'inquilino che lo abita e addirittura l'ha abbellito e ora invece si mette a spaccare i mobili che avete comprato insieme (per dire che mente contro il sospetto e contro addirittura l'evidenza), ripeto, se quella tua casa in cui lui abita non viene intaccata dall'esplorazione della sua propria casa, in cui abiti tu (ma nessuno dei due ne è una stanza o un muro), esplorazione che sente di "dover fare" (se no che pulsione sarebbe, se potesse essere addomesticata?), allora paradossalmente la "menzogna", il nascondimento non sono sgambetti crudeli perpetrati allo scopo di spaccare la casa dell'altro, ma diventano i soli strumenti perché si riesca ad attraversare la,pulsione senza troppi danni. Quando parlo di fedeltà a se stessi, intendo che si deve a volte avere il coraggio di riconoscere che quella stanza della nostra casa esiste e ci tocca passarci dentro. Certo, se uno vive l'infedeltà come una passeggiata, o una gita, lasciamo stare le pulsioni, eh.. parliamo piuttosto di attività ludiche... ma significa allora che la casa in cui abitiamo non ha solo una soffitta misteriosa, ma tante stanze le cui porte non sono mai state nemmeno aperte per disinteresse o distrazione...


Io la tua Casa la immagino come una radura in mezzo al bosco, dove posso ballare a piedi nudi e da sola...devo rileggere bene i giri che fai nei salotti e nelle stanze...ho inteso quello che intendi...ma ho proprio bisogno di tradurmelo nel bosco...si può andare a piedi nudi in casa tua?


----------



## Fantastica (17 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Ma cosa e' la condivisione di un progetto di vita, se si mente all' altro? Voglio dire, normalmente e' anche necessario, ma se si ha una persona con la giusta apertura mentale perche' non farlo?


Sarò radicale: perché le parole RI - VELANO le cose, cioè, mentre le svelano alla coscienza e le maneggiano e le fanno capire a se stessi e agli altri, anche le velano di nuovo. Il linguaggio serve prima di tutto a trattare l'intrattabile. Ma l'intrattabile, invece, andrebbe rispettato per quello che è e cioè non andrebbe detto.
Le parole mentre salvano, anche uccidono le esperienze, perché sempre quando parliamo comincia quel processo che si chiama interpretazione, che è un accomodamento. Per me il sacro esiste, e nin è un dio, ma è il mistero proprio della vita incarnato in modi diversi da ciascuno di noi. 
Enjoy the silence.


----------



## Eratò (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io la tua Casa la immagino come una radura in mezzo al bosco, dove posso ballare a piedi nudi e da sola...devo rileggere bene i giri che fai nei salotti e nelle stanze...ho inteso quello che intendi...ma ho proprio bisogno di tradurmelo nel bosco...si può andare a piedi nudi in casa tua?



E cosa intende?


----------



## Fantastica (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io la tua Casa la immagino come una radura in mezzo al bosco, dove posso ballare a piedi nudi e da sola...devo rileggere bene i giri che fai nei salotti e nelle stanze...ho inteso quello che intendi...ma ho proprio bisogno di tradurmelo nel bosco...si può andare a piedi nudi in casa tua?


La mia casa si chiama libertà. Scusa se uso la metafora della casa, ma in effetti era un sogno ricorrente quando ero in analisi, e lo è ancora. La casa è una perfetta metafora dell'io.
Ne ho sempre sognate di grandi e confortevoli, talvolta sontuose ed estranee, talvolta accoglienti, e quella stanza di sopra, con le ragnatele, con un odore familiare, ma estranea... io l'ho sognata davvero.


----------



## Eratò (17 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ecco, secondo me questo post centra la questione. È il mentire contro il sospetto, o, nel caso tuo, contro l'evidenza che veramente è distruttivo SEMPRE.
> Se il tuo spazio non è occupato dolorosamente da quell'inquilino che lo abita e addirittura l'ha abbellito e ora invece si mette a spaccare i mobili che avete comprato insieme (per dire che mente contro il sospetto e contro addirittura l'evidenza), ripeto, se quella tua casa in cui lui abita non viene intaccata dall'esplorazione della sua propria casa, in cui abiti tu (ma nessuno dei due ne è una stanza o un muro), esplorazione che sente di "dover fare" (se no che pulsione sarebbe, se potesse essere addomesticata?), allora paradossalmente la "menzogna", il nascondimento non sono sgambetti crudeli perpetrati allo scopo di spaccare la casa dell'altro, ma diventano i soli strumenti perché si riesca ad attraversare la,pulsione senza troppi danni. Quando parlo di fedeltà a se stessi, intendo che si deve a volte avere il coraggio di riconoscere che quella stanza della nostra casa esiste e ci tocca passarci dentro. Certo, se uno vive l'infedeltà come una passeggiata, o una gita, lasciamo stare le pulsioni, eh.. parliamo piuttosto di attività ludiche... ma significa allora che la casa in cui abitiamo non ha solo una soffitta misteriosa, ma tante stanze le cui porte non sono mai state nemmeno aperte per disinteresse o distrazione...


Forse ho capito quello che intendi. E lo trovo presuntuoso pensare di scoprire e conoscere tutto di una persona a tal punto da sapere addirittura i suoi pensieri più nascosti... È un illusione terribile quella. Per tutte le domande, le discussioni che si potranno avere col proprio uomo ci sarà sempre qualcosa che non si scoprirà mai... A meno che non gli si entri nel cervello.


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E cosa intende?


Parla della Casa interiore, quel posto sicuro e caldo, che riguarda ognuno di noi ed è riservato ad ognuno di noi. 
il posto dove si trova riposo e pace e comunione con se stessi, con il proprio Io istintivo, con la propria Natura profonda. Dov'è c'è riconoscimento del proprio sentire. Non delle proprie emozioni. Proprio del sentire, in connessione con se stessi e con il mondo. 

Correggimi fanty, in caso...che quando traduco non sono mai sicura...che il linguaggio..è sempre complesso se non condiviso e percorso, anche nello spazio che corre tra significato e significante...terra di mezzo assolutamente fertile per ogni tipo di fantasiosa incomprensione


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La mia casa si chiama libertà. Scusa se uso la metafora della casa, ma in effetti era un sogno ricorrente quando ero in analisi, e lo è ancora. La casa è una perfetta metafora dell'io.
> Ne ho sempre sognate di grandi e confortevoli, talvolta sontuose ed estranee, talvolta accoglienti, e quella stanza di sopra, con le ragnatele, con un odore familiare, ma estranea... io l'ho sognata davvero.


Io ho sognato il bosco di cui ti dicevo...non ha un nome, non mi è mai interessato dargli il nome...ma ballare là è proprio bello, nella realtà e nel sogno


----------



## Fantastica (17 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Forse ho capito quello che intendi. E lo trovo presuntuoso pensare di scoprire e conoscere tutto di una persona a tal punto da sapere addirittura i suoi pensieri più nascosti... È un illusione terribile quella. Per tutte le domande, le discussioni che si potranno avere col proprio uomo ci sarà sempre qualcosa che non si scoprirà mai... A meno che non gli si entri nel cervello.


Tu mi piaci molto Eratò. Secondo il mio modestissimo sentire, tu sai veramente amare.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io ho sognato il bosco di cui ti dicevo...non ha un nome, non mi è mai interessato dargli il nome...ma ballare là è proprio bello, nella realtà e nel sogno


Scusa la domanda cretina, ma io sono cretina, anche: sei Aquario?


----------



## Eratò (17 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tu mi piaci molto Eratò. Secondo il mio modestissimo sentire, tu sai veramente amare.


Io a lui l'ho amato alla follia e folle stavo diventando quando mi crollò dal cuore.


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Forse ho capito quello che intendi. E lo trovo presuntuoso pensare di scoprire e conoscere tutto di una persona a tal punto da sapere addirittura i suoi pensieri più nascosti... È un illusione terribile quella. Per tutte le domande, le discussioni che si potranno avere col proprio uomo ci sarà sempre qualcosa che non si scoprirà mai... A meno che non gli si entri nel cervello.


Ma non è scoprire e conoscere come un'indagine...è percorso insieme, scelto insieme e piacere per entrambi...è proprio una cosa diversa...accompagnarsi insieme ognuno in Casa propria e poter ospitarsi a vicenda...sincronicità...e assonanza..

Ed è proprio il sapere che è un viaggio che non ha fine, a renderlo interessante...e non per l'illusione del per sempre dentro ad un Noi, ma per il piacere dalla scoperta di sè...a prescindere dal Noi


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda cretina, ma io sono cretina, anche: sei Aquario?


nah...sono sagittario...e non chiedermi l'ascendente, mia mamma non si ricorda l'ora a cui sono nata e non ha documenti a riguardo, dovrei andare a cercarli, me l'ero ripromessa e poi non ho mai avuto voglia di farlo


----------



## Fantastica (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Parla della Casa interiore, quel posto sicuro e caldo, che riguarda ognuno di noi ed è riservato ad ognuno di noi.
> il posto dove si trova riposo e pace e comunione con se stessi, con il proprio Io istintivo, con la propria Natura profonda. Dov'è c'è riconoscimento del proprio sentire. Non delle proprie emozioni. Proprio del sentire, in connessione con se stessi e con il mondo.
> 
> Correggimi fanty, in caso...che quando traduco non sono mai sicura...che il linguaggio..è sempre complesso se non condiviso e percorso, anche nello spazio che corre tra significato e significante...terra di mezzo assolutamente fertile per ogni tipo di fantasiosa incomprensione


Sul linguaggio ho scritto nella pagina dietro, ultimo post una cosa di cui sono stra-super-arci convinta.

La casa è la perfetta metafora dell'io, a volte non così confortevole proprio... È molto utile sognare case e ricordarsi il sogno che si è fatto, perché sono tra i pichi sogni totalmente intelleggibili! Se mai incontrassi la fanciulla che si chiama ipazia, adorerei letture incrociate di sogni reciproci. A piedi nudi.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io a lui l'ho amato alla follia e folle stavo diventando quando mi crollò dal cuore.


Non saprei definire l'amore, ma è certo che l'amore ti denuda e ti rovescia, è certo che nin ti lascia stare, è certo che fa anche tanto male.


----------



## Eratò (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma non è scoprire e conoscere come un'indagine...è percorso insieme, scelto insieme e piacere per entrambi...è proprio una cosa diversa...accompagnarsi insieme ognuno in Casa propria e poter ospitarsi a vicenda...sincronicità...e assonanza..
> 
> Ed è proprio il sapere che è un viaggio che non ha fine, a renderlo interessante...e non per l'illusione del per sempre dentro ad un Noi, ma per il piacere dalla scoperta di sè...a prescindere dal Noi


Ho capito Ipazia... ma credere di aver capito, credere di conoscere e pensare di poter sapere tutto, anche il pensiero più nascosto di una persona è un illusione.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> nah...sono sagittario...e non chiedermi l'ascendente, mia mamma non si ricorda l'ora a cui sono nata e non ha documenti a riguardo, dovrei andare a cercarli, me l'ero ripromessa e poi non ho mai avuto voglia di farlo


Beh, piacere. Sagittario anche io.


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sul linguaggio ho scritto nella pagina dietro, ultimo post una cosa di cui sono stra-super-arci convinta.
> 
> La casa è la perfetta metafora dell'io, a volte non così confortevole proprio... È molto utile sognare case e ricordarsi il sogno che si è fatto, perché sono tra i pichi sogni totalmente intelleggibili! Se mai incontrassi la fanciulla che si chiama ipazia, adorerei letture incrociate di sogni reciproci. A piedi nudi.


Anche la radura non è sempre confortevole, a volte tira vento e grandina...mi sono accorta da poco che anche il bosco intorno offre ripari, mentre passa Natura, e da lì il panorama è magnifico, anche se lo spettacolo è orrifico e talvolta distruttivo..

Pensa che non ho mai sognato case...ma i sogni li ricordo poco, pochissimo..se non quelli ricorrenti che sono immediatamente utili a sciogliere i nodi...di solito dei sogni mi restano sensazioni di situazioni....sinestesie più che immagini...ma io non sono una visiva.

Mi piace un sacco però leggere i sogni, semplicemente per il piacere di farlo. A piedi nudi. Sì.


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ho capito Ipazia... ma credere di aver capito, credere di conoscere e pensare di poter sapere tutto, anche il pensiero più nascosto di una persona è un illusione.


Ma non è quello l'obiettivo...sono d'accordo, è un'illusione. E sarebbe anche noia. 

Tanto che uomini e donne troppo semplici, troppo leggibili e prevedibili, mi annoiano. 

E' la condivisione dello sconosciuto, per il piacere di farlo, che desidero io...del risultato mi interessa sì ma anche no...

Essendo la diffidenza mia di default, tanto vale giocarci

A me interessa il viaggio, non la meta...e mi affascinano gli svincoli, le parti di percorso dove ognuno va per sè...che fa paura e tocca anche il dolore, ma io adoro esattamente quei passaggi...


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Beh, piacere. Sagittario anche io.


Ah, ecco.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche la radura non è sempre confortevole, a volte tira vento e grandina...mi sono accorta da poco che anche il bosco intorno offre ripari, mentre passa Natura, e da lì il panorama è magnifico, anche se lo spettacolo è orrifico e talvolta distruttivo..
> 
> Pensa che non ho mai sognato case...ma i sogni li ricordo poco, pochissimo..se non quelli ricorrenti che sono immediatamente utili a sciogliere i nodi...di solito dei sogni mi restano sensazioni di situazioni....sinestesie più che immagini...ma io non sono una visiva.
> 
> Mi piace un sacco però leggere i sogni, semplicemente per il piacere di farlo. A piedi nudi. Sì.


Ma sei in analisi (se vuoi rispondere)? 
Di solito quando l'analista è bravo, si comincia dopo qualche seduta a fare sogni straordinariamente CHIARI nelle loro simbologie, anche se si tratta di sogni veramente moooolto coperti. Per me la lettura dei sogni è imprescindibile in analisi, soprattutto tipe come noi -scusa se mi permetto- che hanno un bel terrore dell'affidarsi...


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma sei in analisi (se vuoi rispondere)?
> Di solito quando l'analista è bravo, si comincia dopo qualche seduta a fare sogni straordinariamente CHIARI nelle loro simbologie, anche se si tratta di sogni veramente moooolto coperti. Per me la lettura dei sogni è imprescindibile in analisi, soprattutto tipe come noi -scusa se mi permetto- che hanno un bel terrore dell'affidarsi...


no, non sono in analisi...scendo già abbastanza sotto io 

Ho scelto un percorso sistemico-relazionale...è più adatto a me, ora come ora. 

Hai ragione, anche per me l'affidarsi è un bau bau spaventoso...ma il mio psyco è veramente bravo, e concreto. E io ho bisogno di concretezza, che già di mio simbolizzo e me la gioco allegramente simbolizzando...

Mi ha ricordato spesso che pagavo per andare da lui, ergo era il caso la smettessi di essere io la terapeuta di me stessa e lasciassi a lui il suo lavoro


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> nah...sono sagittario...e non chiedermi l'ascendente, mia mamma non si ricorda l'ora a cui sono nata e non ha documenti a riguardo, dovrei andare a cercarli, me l'ero ripromessa e poi non ho mai avuto voglia di farlo


Anche tu sagittario?   :up:


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche tu sagittario?   :up:


Anche tu? 

E serpente per l'oroscopo cinese...


----------



## Ecate (18 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La mia casa si chiama libertà. Scusa se uso la metafora della casa, ma in effetti era un sogno ricorrente quando ero in analisi, e lo è ancora. *La casa è una perfetta metafora dell'io.*
> Ne ho sempre sognate di grandi e confortevoli, talvolta sontuose ed estranee, talvolta accoglienti, e quella stanza di sopra, con le ragnatele, con un odore familiare, ma estranea... io l'ho sognata davvero.


Questo mi dice che io sono davvero messa male. Un mio sogno ricorrente, fin dall'infanzia, era quello di introdurmi un po' per sbaglio e un po' perché presa da un gioco (generalmente nascondino) in una casa di estranei; apparentemente vuota. E di trovarmici inizialmente bene. Poi, la certezza che stiano arrivando, da rumori e luci. Una famiglia, in genere. E quindi mi nascondo, terrorizzata dall'idea di essere scoperta. 
Non ho mai capito un sogno ricorrente che sia uno, ma questo è uno dei più misteriosi


----------



## Nicka (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che mi destabilizzerei...ma se devo essere sincera mi destabilizza molto di più intendere e intravedere e non sapere che sapere.
> 
> Ovviamente parto dal presupposto che un mio ipotetico compagno sia sulla mia stessa lunghezza d'onda e non in cerca di mulini bianchi o affini...
> 
> ...


A me spaventerebbe una relazione di estrema condivisione.
Forse perchè conoscendo me stessa ho un po' "paura" di me...e se io ho paura di me come posso pensare di essere accettata?
Come posso pensare di avere una relazione in cui tutto sia condiviso?
No,  io ho sempre pensato che la coppia sia formata da individui. E come  individui può capitare di avere dei lati che non collimano al 100%.
Ci si sceglie per un viaggio da fare insieme, ma non è necessario sapere tutto.
Io  non vorrei mai sapere per filo e per segno i pensieri del mio lui, così  sono certa che il mio lui non vorrebbe sapere proprio tutto di me.
La vedo poi anche in un altro modo, quando si è in coppia si condivide praticamente tutto, dalle gioie ai dolori...
Avere  uno spazio per se stessi, che non è toccato in nessun modo dal proprio  compagno, è un angolo di "decompressione", diciamo così anche se il  termine non mi piace e lo vedo anche un po' negativo, ma non voglio  essere negativa.
Secondo me non si può sempre dire tutto tutto tutto.
Per  intenderci: mi è capitato di provare forte attrazione per altri, ma se  la cosa non ha messo in crisi me e soprattutto il mio rapporto perchè io  avrei dovuto creare una crisi volontariamente dicendo "c'è un tizio al  quale darei pure le orecchie e le narici già che ci siamo!!"? Perchè  sicuramente si sarebbe creata una frattura bella grossa. Allora mi tengo  il mio pensiero, lo relego in un angolino del mio cervello, magari mi  ci masturbo, ho avuto un attimo di non-condivisione e ho pensato solo  alle mie pulsioni e a quello che mi sarebbe piaciuto fare con uno che  non è il mio uomo, ma magari mi smuove la patatonzola. Il motivo per cui  me la smuove poi può essere di svariate nature.
Questo non vuol dire  però assolutamente togliere qualcosa alla persona con cui sto, che è il  mio passato, il mio presente e, si spera, il mio futuro...futuro che  costruisco giorno dopo giorno con impegno e amore e passione. E anche  con incazzature, con nervosismi, con conti da fare, con risate, lacrime,  musi lunghi.
E io non mi giocherei mai tutto questo per un pensiero bagnato.
Basta  semplicemente essere consapevoli che siamo esseri umani e che possiamo  sbagliare o provare attrazioni strambe o farsi pensieri sconci nel  cervello.
Basta poi anche avere comunione di intenti, che poi è la cosa più importante.

Ok, mi sono capita da sola...:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche tu?
> 
> E serpente per l'oroscopo cinese...


1977??


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche tu?
> 
> E serpente per l'oroscopo cinese...


Eh si  un po' serpentella mi sento


----------



## Fantastica (18 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Questo mi dice che io sono davvero messa male. Un mio sogno ricorrente, fin dall'infanzia, era quello di introdurmi un po' per sbaglio e un po' perché presa da un gioco (generalmente nascondino) in una casa di estranei; apparentemente vuota. E di trovarmici inizialmente bene. Poi, la certezza che stiano arrivando, da rumori e luci. Una famiglia, in genere. E quindi mi nascondo, terrorizzata dall'idea di essere scoperta.
> Non ho mai capito un sogno ricorrente che sia uno, ma questo è uno dei più misteriosi


Non giudichiamo, almeno i nostri sogni, poveretti.
Hai avuto tanto bisogno di essere trovata dai "compagni di gioco", invece sei stata trovata da degli estranei che volevano cacciarti da te stessa, appena trovata. Tu ci cominciavi a stare bene con te stessa, invece. Quella cominciava a essere casa tua, quando qualcuno è arrivato e te ne ha espropriata, adducendo come ovvio e certo, banale, normale, che quella fosse cosa/casa sua... Credo tu abbia ricevuto un'educazione piuttosto rigida, formale e che ti siano state fatte sempre molte richieste difficili, fatte passare e da te anche accettate come ovvie...


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me spaventerebbe una relazione di estrema condivisione.
> Forse perchè conoscendo me stessa ho un po' "paura" di me...*e se io ho paura di me come posso pensare di essere accettata?*
> Come posso pensare di avere una relazione in cui tutto sia condiviso?
> No,  io ho sempre pensato che la coppia sia formata da individui. E come  individui può capitare di avere dei lati che non collimano al 100%.
> ...


Ecco, il grassetto è un nucleo non indifferente...

Che le pulsioni non sono i pensieri bagnati D) o i pensieri in sè...riguardano esattamente lo svelare prima a se stessi e poi anche all'altro quelle parti di sè che tendenzialmente si evita accuratamente di esporre o esplorare addirittura...e non è un dire, è un fare...

perchè è in quelle parti che ci sono le proiezioni, le attese e le aspettative, i condizionamenti e il tribunale interiore...tutte quelle componenti che hanno bisogno di vincoli per essere tenute in controllo e che impediscono Libertà, in chiarezza e fedeltà, a se stessi e poi, di conseguenza all'Altro. 

Ovviamente è un percorso condiviso negli intenti, nella forma e nella sostanza...sarebbe un'operazione di indagine stile CSI altrimenti...e non avrebbe il minimo senso dal punto di vista della Conoscenza. 
Una noia mortale...

La Casa interiore, è lo spazio di decompressione...


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> 1977??


Spiona


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh si  un po' serpentella mi sento


Anche tu?


----------



## Nicka (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Spiona


Io sono cane...


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono cane...


un bel segno  

Ti ci vedo in effetti!

Hai suppergiù l'età di mia sorella.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ecco, il grassetto è un nucleo non indifferente...
> 
> Che le pulsioni non sono i pensieri bagnati D) o i pensieri in sè...riguardano esattamente lo svelare prima a se stessi e poi anche all'altro quelle parti di sè che tendenzialmente si evita accuratamente di esporre o esplorare addirittura...e non è un dire, è un fare...
> 
> ...


Ipazia, cio' di cui tu parli credo siail tema portante del film Eyes wide shut.


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Ipazia, cio' di cui tu parli credo siail tema portante del film Eyes wide shut.


non so se esserne lusingata o meno...fra l'altro quel film non mi è piaciuto, pur adorando Kubrick..


----------



## Leda (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Spiona


Io sono del 1965 ma sono serpente anch'io  Diciamo che ha avuto un po' di culo, dai


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Io sono del 1965 ma sono serpente anch'io  Diciamo che ha avuto un po' di culo, dai


:rotfl:

ciao!


----------



## Butterflyinacage (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> non so se esserne lusingata o meno...fra l'altro quel film non mi è piaciuto, pur adorando Kubrick..


Come mai? Magari non l' ho capito io,ma trovo che cio' di cui tu parli rispecchi tantissimo quel film


----------



## Nicka (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> un bel segno
> 
> Ti ci vedo in effetti!
> 
> Hai suppergiù l'età di mia sorella.


Mi ci riconosco molto a dire il vero...
E tu sei del segno del mio moroso...
Scrivi tanto quanto lui, dovevo capirlo!


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Come mai? Magari non l' ho capito io,ma trovo che cio' di cui tu parli rispecchi tantissimo quel film


Quel film parla del sogno che precede un risveglio...mette la fine sull'inizio del percorso che interessa a me...non mi è piaciuto perchè ha spinto tantissimo sulla parte oscura e ossessiva, che innegabilmente esiste...ma esiste anche l'altra, di luce, che secondo me ha lo stesso peso e deve averlo...se non lo avesse, in effetti non si potrebbe andare oltre la fine e non sarebbe possibile la trasformazione della fine in inizio, di morte in vita...lo trovo un film monco...che tenta di rappresentare un ciclo, senza però rappresentarlo interamente, non bilancia il dolore e il piacere...ma è un film


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi ci riconosco molto a dire il vero...
> E tu sei del segno del mio moroso...
> Scrivi tanto quanto lui, dovevo capirlo!


E' che sono prolissa...e confusetta 

ma ci sto lavorando

bel segno quello del tuo moroso...bastardello però


----------



## Butterflyinacage (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quel film parla del sogno che precede un risveglio...mette la fine sull'inizio del percorso che interessa a me...non mi è piaciuto perchè ha spinto tantissimo sulla parte oscura e ossessiva, che innegabilmente esiste...ma esiste anche l'altra, di luce, che secondo me ha lo stesso peso e deve averlo...se non lo avesse, in effetti non si potrebbe andare oltre la fine e non sarebbe possibile la trasformazione della fine in inizio, di morte in vita...lo trovo un film monco...che tenta di rappresentare un ciclo, senza però rappresentarlo interamente, non bilancia il dolore e il piacere...ma è un film


Pero' i protagonisti sono usciti comunque rafforzati da questo viaggio, a dimostrazione del fatto che non e' impossibile parlare della parte piu' intima o' oscura' di se' al partner


----------



## Nicka (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ecco, il grassetto è un nucleo non indifferente...
> 
> Che le pulsioni non sono i pensieri bagnati D) o i pensieri in sè...riguardano esattamente lo svelare prima a se stessi e poi anche all'altro quelle parti di sè che tendenzialmente si evita accuratamente di esporre o esplorare addirittura...e non è un dire, è un fare...
> 
> ...


Ecco, ma la mia "paura" deriva proprio dal fatto che io mi sono svelata a me stessa e ho esplorato...e preferirei rimanessero lati conosciuti solo a me, non in condivisione eventuale.


----------



## Ecate (18 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non giudichiamo, almeno i nostri sogni, poveretti.
> Hai avuto tanto bisogno di essere trovata dai "compagni di gioco", invece sei stata trovata da degli estranei che volevano cacciarti da te stessa, appena trovata. Tu ci cominciavi a stare bene con te stessa, invece. Quella cominciava a essere casa tua, quando qualcuno è arrivato e te ne ha espropriata, adducendo come ovvio e certo, banale, normale, che quella fosse cosa/casa sua... Credo tu abbia ricevuto *un'educazione piuttosto rigida, formale* e che ti siano state fatte sempre molte richieste difficili, fatte passare e da te anche accettate come ovvie...


Moltissimissimo 
ma quello che mi ha confuso di più è stato il continuo tentativo di destrutturare per tentare di ristrutturare il mio io
_
Tu dici che la danza classica/Renoir/Proust/il vestitino con le balze non ti piace. In realtà ti piacciono moltissimo ma lo dici per ferirmi. 

_Era così martellante la descrizione della piccola Ecate ideale (sfiga ha voluto tra l'altro che la mia lontananza dalle loro aspettative fosse enorme ma poco appariscente) che quando mi guardavano non sentivo più niente
Mi guardavo attorno dicendo sì e pensando boh
senza tristezza e senza felicità 
Poi quando non mi guardavano, correvo e giocavo a nascondino.
Sentivo


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Pero' i protagonisti sono usciti comunque rafforzati da questo viaggio, a dimostrazione del fatto che non e' impossibile parlare della parte piu' intima o' oscura' di se' al partner


Certo che non è impossibile, anzi..io lo trovo arricchente e molto. Proprio a livello individuale, prima ancora che di coppia. 

Quello che critico a quella rappresentazione è il non bilanciamento fra dolore e piacere...e nella realtà, se il dolore non fluisce nel piacere e viceversa, in modo circolare, si finisce in ossessione...o dipendenza...e non è per niente arricchente...


----------



## Nicka (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' che sono prolissa...e confusetta
> 
> ma ci sto lavorando
> 
> bel segno quello del tuo moroso...bastardello però


Aspè, intendo segno cinese...
Qui in Italy è cancro! Come quasi tutti gli uomini che ho avuto...
Credo di avere un problema!


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco, ma la mia "paura" deriva proprio dal fatto che io mi sono svelata a me stessa e ho esplorato...e preferirei rimanessero lati conosciuti solo a me, non in condivisione eventuale.


Lo capisco.

Molto bene. 

Sono posizioni personali. E non ce n'è una più giusta dell'altra. Anzi, non penso esistano posizioni giuste ma semplicemente posizioni che funzionano. 

Io quello che ho svelato e sto svelando...me ne sto innamorando...e non mi piace invece l'idea di non poterlo esporre liberamente e quindi condividere......ma è solo la mia posizione. Funziona per me. 

Penso che l'importante sia sapere e decidere il meglio per rispondere a se stessi e per rimanersi fedeli.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che non è impossibile, anzi..io lo trovo arricchente e molto. Proprio a livello individuale, prima ancora che di coppia.
> 
> Quello che critico a quella rappresentazione è il non bilanciamento fra dolore e piacere...e nella realtà, se il dolore non fluisce nel piacere e viceversa, in modo circolare, si finisce in ossessione...o dipendenza...e non è per niente arricchente...


Ma credo che alla fine il film sostenga la tesi che si, sia possibile compiere questo viaggio all'interno di se stessi con il partner ma che deve rimanere un' esperienza circoscritta a un limitato periodo di tempo, proprio perche' vissuta come esperienza utile ma in fondo ' traumatizzante'.Io credo che rappresenti proprio le difficolta'di questo percorso,il fatto che non sia attuabile da tutti.


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Aspè, intendo segno cinese...
> Qui in Italy è cancro! Come quasi tutti gli uomini che ho avuto...
> *Credo di avere un problema!*


Intendevo anche io il segno cinese...

Se ne hai solo uno ti invidio!! Io ne ho vagoni di problemi...neanche li conto


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Ma credo che alla fine il film sostenga la tesi che si, sia possibile compiere questo viaggio all'interno di se stessi con il partner ma che deve rimanere un' esperienza circoscritta a un limitato periodo di tempo, proprio perche' vissuta come esperienza utile ma in fondo ' traumatizzante'.Io credo che rappresenti proprio le difficolta'di questo percorso,il fatto che non sia attuabile da tutti.


Credo sia percorribile solo assumendosi consapevolmente il rischio del trauma. 
E altrettanto consapevolmente il male e il bene che ne può derivare. 

Penso sia per chi lo Vuole e lo Desidera. 

Resta che il film, non bilancia dolore e piacere...quindi dal mio punto di vista è una rappresentazione parziale e di parte. 

Il dolore che non si trasforma in piacere è un dolore inutile. E stupidamente masochistico, o sadico, a seconda di come la si guardi. 
Anche solo come rappresentazione.


----------



## Nicka (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo capisco.
> 
> Molto bene.
> 
> ...


Oh bè...mi è capitato di pensare di condividere alcune cose...ma appunto non è funzionale a me.
Diciamo che io liberamente non espongo tutto. 
E sono pensieri che ho fin da quando ero adolescente e imparavo a conoscermi.
Non mi capivo, ho combattuto con me stessa, con la mia ignoranza in alcuni frangenti, cercavo di allinearmi a quello che mi dicevano essere giusto e soffrivo.
Cercavo in ogni modo di essere simile alle amiche e a vivere esperienze simili alle loro...e per me erano solo lacrime.
Così mi sono fermata a fare due conti su di me, su quello che mi spaventava, su ciò che mi dicevano e che a me non faceva bene.
Ci ho messo anni a capirmi e ad affrontarmi e in un certo senso a risolvermi.
Forse è per questo che non mi piace condividere il mio essere al 100%, perché ho fatto troppa fatica.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me spaventerebbe una relazione di estrema condivisione.
> Forse perchè conoscendo me stessa ho un po' "paura" di me...e se io ho paura di me come posso pensare di essere accettata?
> Come posso pensare di avere una relazione in cui tutto sia condiviso?
> No,  io ho sempre pensato che la coppia sia formata da individui. E come  individui può capitare di avere dei lati che non collimano al 100%.
> ...


Quoto
Ma non ho paura di me. Ho proprio bisogno di avere spazi e momenti solo
Miei che non condivido. Gli spazi sono pensieri, amici, il forum e le relazioni.
Tutto vissuto come un mondo separato e non intersecabile con il noi.


----------



## Nicka (18 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Ma non ho paura di me. Ho proprio bisogno di avere spazi e momenti solo
> Miei che non condivido. Gli spazi sono pensieri, amici, il forum e le relazioni.
> Tutto vissuto come un mondo separato e non intersecabile con il noi.


Ma tante persone hanno bisogno del proprio spazio...
Ora, io parlo di "paura" e come vedi lo virgoletto perchè mi conosco. E so che potenzialmente posso creare danni...
Ovviamente non è mia intenzione, ma mi conosco fin troppo bene. 
Io ho i miei spazi, fisici e mentali... e voglio che li abbia anche la persona che sta con me.
Per fisici non intendo mica chissà che, fosse anche una cena fuori con una amica. Ecco, io non devo chiedere il permesso. Vedo tante amiche che combattono per un caffè...ma non scherziamo.
Se esco con la mia migliore amica il mio uomo alza le mani (non nel senso che mi mena!! :rotfl: ovviamente!!), lui non mi fa domande, non mi chiede di cosa abbiamo parlato. Ha rispetto della nostra amicizia e soprattutto di me.
Il compagno della mia amica invece vuole essere presente, vuole sapere di che parliamo, vuole conto e soddisfazione dei movimenti. A me verrebbero attacchi di scabbia.
Quando sento quelle coppie che diventano simbiotiche a me viene male. Sono stata fin troppo costretta nella mia vita per assecondare certi deliri oggi a 33 anni.
E questo è un punto che gli ho chiarito se non al primo al secondo appuntamento. Lasciami libera e mi legherò a te se tu lo vuoi.


----------



## Minerva (18 Ottobre 2015)

È  chiaro che ognuno abbia bisogno di spazi personali da coltivare ...ma se diventano voragini è  altrettanto ovvio allontanarsi dall'altro.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tante persone hanno bisogno del proprio spazio...
> Ora, io parlo di "paura" e come vedi lo virgoletto perchè mi conosco. E so che potenzialmente posso creare danni...
> Ovviamente non è mia intenzione, ma mi conosco fin troppo bene.
> Io ho i miei spazi, fisici e mentali... e voglio che li abbia anche la persona che sta con me.
> ...


La pensò esattamente come te
Sento discorsi di colleghe della mia età ma anche più giovani che mi fanno soffrire di claustrofobia.
La mia collega vuole acquistare una macchinetta del caffè e il marito non vuole. Lei non la compra se no lui si incazza. La mia faccia


----------



## Carola (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' quello che si sente per sè stessi, non per l'altro, ad essere toccato in un qualche modo...
> 
> Sono i patti con la propria immagine, con il proprio dover essere, con quello che si credeva di sè e si fatica a riconoscere ad essere toccati...l'altro in tutto questo è semplicemente altro...ed è proprio il non condividere tutto questo che crea le bugie i sotterfugi e gli accomodamenti etc etc


Quoto
Il resto credo siano scuse per sostenere certe scelte che per inciso credo l
80% delle persone desidererebbero l'amore e il calore del nido a casa e un po di scorribande fuori o anche amare due persone altra cosa che credo sia fattibile


----------



## Carola (18 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tante persone hanno bisogno del proprio spazio...
> Ora, io parlo di "paura" e come vedi lo virgoletto perchè mi conosco. E so che potenzialmente posso creare danni...
> Ovviamente non è mia intenzione, ma mi conosco fin troppo bene.
> Io ho i miei spazi, fisici e mentali... e voglio che li abbia anche la persona che sta con me.
> ...


Ma questo è stra sottinteso
Non mi sfiora neppure il pensiero di un uomo che ti controlla anche se dettato a sentire loro da amore 
Non è simbiosi e 'manipolazione


----------



## Minerva (18 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tante persone hanno bisogno del proprio spazio...
> Ora, io parlo di "paura" e come vedi lo virgoletto perchè mi conosco. E so che potenzialmente posso creare danni...
> Ovviamente non è mia intenzione, ma mi conosco fin troppo bene.
> Io ho i miei spazi, fisici e mentali... e voglio che li abbia anche la persona che sta con me.
> ...


Ma questo tipo di libertà  è  alla base di un rapporto sano e di fiducia. Per questo tradirlo è particolarmente colpevole


----------



## Carola (18 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> La pensò esattamente come te
> Sento discorsi di colleghe della mia età ma anche più giovani che mi fanno soffrire di claustrofobia.
> La mia collega vuole acquistare una macchinetta del caffè e il marito non vuole. Lei non la compra se no lui si incazza. La mia faccia


La
Mia
Collega il Bimby sapete il
Robottino tutto fate
Lui dice che non è cucinare e a lui piace
Che lei cucini per lui ( dopo 8
Ore di ufficio figli cane suocera)

Ma io gli riderei in faccia ma davvero mi farebbe ridere
Dovreste vederlo, un barattolo di uomo che le
Dice anche come vestirsi a volte ( giuro ad una cena L ha fatta sentire una merda lei anche Molto carina.. Confronto al barattolo poi ....)


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Ma non ho paura di me. Ho proprio bisogno di avere spazi e momenti solo
> Miei che non condivido. Gli spazi sono pensieri, amici, il forum e le relazioni.
> Tutto vissuto come un mondo separato e non intersecabile con il noi.


Ma questi sono spazi esterni...scontati direi. Non mi sembra neanche necessario doverne ribadire la presenza. 

E trovo strano ribadirla fra l'altro. 

Io mi riferisco a quel territorio interiore dove ci si può incontrare senza paura. Senza paura di sè. 

Quello che diceva nicka. 

Io so chi sono. A grandi linee ma lo so. Conosco bene le mie parti "scure", meno bene quelle "luminose", e queste, proprio perchè sono faticose anche per me, io penso debbano essere conosciute senza inutile pudore. Specialmente da una persona con cui condivido intimità e confidenza. 

La troverei un'intimità monca, per le mie esigenze, un'intimità in cui parti profonde di me vengono tenute nascoste. Per la paura di esporle, per il pudore, per la vergogna, per tabù. 

Probabilmente somiglio ai miei gatti....che quando si trovano davanti una porta chiusa anzichè girarsi e andare vogliono entrare a vedere cosa c'è. 
Ecco, io mi comporto al loro stesso modo con le MIE stanze chiuse. 

E aprirle dentro, potendolo poi fare anche fuori, esponendomi per quella che sono per me è fondamentale.
Poterlo fare liberamente, senza pensare senza tirare indietro. 

Troverei intollerabile la non coerenza e il non fluire DI ME da dentro di me a fuori di me e viceversa. 
E sarebbe mentire, per la mia prospettiva tenere il segreto di me. 

Forse viene dal fatto che per anni ho tenuto in controllo parti di me, per proteggere, per sostenere, per accompagnare. Per riservare all'altro la miglior me possibile. La più utile a lui. 
In fondo mi sono resa conto tutto questo aveva poco a che fare con me e molto a che fare con la fiducia nel fatto che l'Altro sarebbe riuscito a sostenere l'impatto con tutta me. 

Compresa la mia necessità di andar per il mondo anche da sola. E anche per tempo indefinito.


----------



## Nicka (18 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> La pensò esattamente come te
> Sento discorsi di colleghe della mia età ma anche più giovani che mi fanno soffrire di claustrofobia.
> La mia collega vuole acquistare una macchinetta del caffè e il marito non vuole. Lei non la compra se no lui si incazza. La mia faccia


Uguale la mia amica.
Una volta si è comprata un paio di scarpe e gli ha dovuto dire che era un regalo di sua zia.
Io ho un personal trainer che mi segue in palestra, ne ho avuto bisogno e mi sono spesa i miei soldi per farmi seguire.
Lei, pur coi suoi soldi, non ha potuto farlo...perchè lui non vuole.
Quando sento "lui non vuole, lui si incazza, devo chiedere a lui, se lui è d'accordo allora ok" mi viene male.
Infatti ho smesso di chiedere di uscire a cena o al cinema, ogni volta doveva litigarci.
E se non gli risponde al telefono???? Apriti cielo.
No no...io passo.:unhappy:


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> È  chiaro che ognuno abbia bisogno di spazi personali da coltivare ...ma se diventano voragini è  altrettanto ovvio allontanarsi dall'altro.


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma questo è stra sottinteso
> Non mi sfiora neppure il pensiero di un uomo che ti controlla anche se dettato a sentire loro da amore
> Non è simbiosi e 'manipolazione


Quoto. 

Fra l'altro, un rapporto che ha continuamente la necessità di ribadire la presenza di spazi esterni, mi sembra un rapporto che si difende da se stesso. 

Che oscilla fra fusione e differenziazione. Caratterizzato dalla paura dell'invasione reciproca. 

Servono due Interi, complementari che si accompagnano. 

Non due metà che rischiano continuamente di sparire uno dentro l'altro e reagiscono scompostamente alla paura di farlo definendo l'esterno, che dovrebbe essere definito a priori e con spontaneità anche. 

Io non riuscirei a stare con un uomo talmente timoroso di non sapersi gestire in una relazione da dover continuamente ribadire i limiti esterni. 

Un uomo, e una donna, che sanno chi sono e sono presenti a se stessi, non hanno bisogno di farlo...e hanno tempo ed energia per concentrarsi sul Conoscersi. 

Dover stabilire che "il venerdì esco con le amiche e se mi tocchi questo spazio mi incazzo" o viceversa "vado al calcetto non mettermi il broncio", mi sembra una cosa molto adolescenziale. A dire la verità. 

Fra adulti non penso ci debba essere questa necessità. 

Semplicemente fra adulti ci si comunica le proprie esigenze, senza doverle strappare o affermare. Esigenze rivolte al mondo intendo. 

Tranquillamente. 
E senza neanche discuterne. 

Se no a me richiama il rapporto genitori figli in cui il figlio/a dice alla mamma "io esco", e da qualche parte teme che la risposta possa essere "no".


----------



## Nicka (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma questi sono spazi esterni...scontati direi. Non mi sembra neanche necessario doverne ribadire la presenza.
> 
> E trovo strano ribadirla fra l'altro.
> 
> ...


Le mie parti oscure le conosce anche lui, non in maniera profonda perchè  evidentemente anche io stessa faccio fatica a espormi in quel modo.
Lui  sa cosa ho passato, sa di cosa sono capace, sa che c'è il rischio e il  pericolo che certi lati abbiano bisogno della fuga momentanea.
Ma non svisceriamo l'argomento fino al punto di farci male.
Ed  è meglio per me e per lui così. Ma lo sa, sa chi sono. Sa che non sono  perfetta. Che è l'idea di perfezione dell'altro che è una grandissimo  guaio in molte coppie.


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Le mie parti oscure le conosce anche lui, non in maniera profonda perchè  evidentemente anche io stessa faccio fatica a espormi in quel modo.
> Lui  sa cosa ho passato, sa di cosa sono capace, sa che c'è il rischio e il  pericolo che certi lati abbiano bisogno della fuga momentanea.
> *Ma non svisceriamo l'argomento fino al punto di farci male.*
> Ed  è meglio per me e per lui così. Ma lo sa, sa chi sono. Sa che non sono  perfetta. Che è l'idea di perfezione dell'altro che è una grandissimo  guaio in molte coppie.


Ma perchè questa paura di fare male?

Da dove nasce?


----------



## free (18 Ottobre 2015)

anche secondo me avere amici o interessi etc. individuali è scontato
molto diverso è il caso in cui si esce da soli con la scusa di coltivare i propri interessi, e invece si va con l'amante


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> anche secondo me avere amici o interessi etc. individuali è scontato
> molto diverso è il caso in cui si esce da soli con la scusa di coltivare i propri interessi, e invece si va con l'amante


Eh...a me fa tanto adolescente che dice alla mamma che va all'oratorio e invece se ne corre in discoteca a fare casino....

E non è un giudizio. non fraintendetemi. 

Capisco benissimo che a volte non si possa che fare in questo modo. Quando stride quello che sta dentro con quello che sta fuori. 

Ma la questione a quel punto secondo me non è andare con qualcun altro...è lo stridere fra il dentro e il fuori....

Poi, lo ribadisco...ognuno fa quello che funziona per se stesso. Al netto del giusto e dello sbagliato. 

Anche se di mezzo, a questi livelli entra la tutela dell'altro e dei suoi sentimenti. 

Che se vado con l'amante, io condivido il discorso di farfalla, che ha ben chiarito con se stessa la posizione sua , dentro di sè rispetto all'amante e rispetto al marito. 

Di mio, non avendo relazione, punto ad una relazione in cui quel compromesso non sia necessario. Per me. 
Non penso riuscirei a gestirlo. 

Tradirei me stessa. Prima ancora che il mio ipotetico compagno. 
E piuttosto che tradirmi, me ne sto da sola. 
Ma, lo ribadisco, è una posizione mia, che funziona per me. E non vuole essere nulla di più che posizione personale.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (18 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> anche secondo me avere amici o interessi etc. individuali è scontato
> molto diverso è il caso in cui si esce da soli con la scusa di coltivare i propri interessi, e invece si va con l'amante


Infatti.Comunque quoto nicka quando dice che a volte e' l' ideale di perfezione che si vede nell' altro che fa scoppiare molte coppie.Il mio ex pensava fossi perfetta, una santa e quando ha scoperto che non era cosi' si e' allontanato da me facendomi anche sentire una cacca.Lui era fissato con la condivisione e la sviscerazione estrema di ogni lato del passato e del presente della persona con cui stava


----------



## Eratò (18 Ottobre 2015)

Praticamente l'uomo ideale sarebbe un misto tra Freud e Paolo Crepet?Ti mette sotto... e ti fa una psicanalisi coi fiocchi


----------



## Nicka (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma perchè questa paura di fare male?
> 
> Da dove nasce?


A prescindere dal fatto che le paure siano irrazionali in genere...
La mia paura nasce dal fatto che nel corso della mia vita, quando mi sono mostrata un po' di più, sono stata rifiutata. Credo sia questo.
E per mostrarmi io faccio una fatica boia...e la cosa che mi fa più non so se male o incazzare è che ho sempre incontrato o attirato persone che potevano essermi complementari. Ancor prima di mostrarmi.
Diciamo che in questa relazione cerco di tenere alcune cose "coperte" da un velo trasparente per evitare l'ennesimo rifiuto. Forse è scaramanzia, non so. Perchè appunto il velo è trasparente...e lui non è esente dall'avermi incontrata.


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Infatti.Comunque quoto nicka quando dice che a volte e' l' ideale di perfezione che si vede nell' altro che fa scoppiare molte coppie.Il mio ex pensava fossi perfetta, una santa e quando ha scoperto che non era cosi' si e' allontanato da me *facendomi anche sentire una cacca*.Lui era fissato con la condivisione e la sviscerazione estrema di ogni lato del passato e del presente della persona con cui stava


e come fa qualcuno a farti sentire una merda, se tu non glielo permetti??

Non si può attivare dall'esterno un sentire che prima di tutto non è interno...


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Praticamente l'uomo ideale sarebbe un misto tra Freud e Paolo Crepet?Ti mette sotto... e ti fa una psicanalisi coi fiocchi


Se si cerca un sostegno e un riparo per se stesse, che non si è in grado di darsi da sole, potrebbe essere una buona scelta in effetti (anche se io preferirei jung)


----------



## free (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh...a me fa tanto adolescente che dice alla mamma che va all'oratorio e invece se ne corre in discoteca a fare casino....
> 
> E non è un giudizio. non fraintendetemi.
> 
> ...


io non lo vedo...c'è rispetto nel raccontare palle per andare a scopare?
poi per carità, l'amante può essere una persona equilibratissima che non arriva sotto casa a fare sceneggiate o non telefona nel cuore della notte ma anzi rispetta gli orari, tuttavia non mi sembra che il concatenarsi delle azioni e omissioni etc. che per forza accadono quando si ha un amante, possano definirsi rispetto per il partner

ops! ho letto male
mi sembrava parlassi di rispetto


----------



## Nicka (18 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Praticamente l'uomo ideale sarebbe un misto tra Freud e Paolo Crepet?Ti mette sotto... e ti fa una psicanalisi coi fiocchi


Ma senti, una volta mi è capitato di uscire qualche volta con uno psicologo...
Appurato che era più pazzo di me sono scappata a gambe levate...
E mi sono buttata tra le braccia di un manovale...
:rotfl:


----------



## Butterflyinacage (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> e come fa qualcuno a farti sentire una merda, se tu non glielo permetti??
> 
> Non si può attivare dall'esterno un sentire che prima di tutto non è interno...


Certo che gliel' ho permesso.Ma era lui che mi umiliava perche'asuo dire gli avevo mentito e l' avevo deluso.E non c'erano stati nemmeno tradimenti, sebbene penso lui lo pensasse. Sembrava l' uomo perfetto( per me), per molte in questo forum non sarebbero nemmeno andate oltre la prima uscita.Ma quando ha rivelato veramente tutto il suo moralismo e le frustrazioni represse, si e' trasformata in una relazione da incubo


----------



## free (18 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Infatti.Comunque quoto nicka quando dice che a volte e' l' ideale di perfezione che si vede nell' altro che fa scoppiare molte coppie.Il mio ex pensava fossi perfetta, una santa e quando ha scoperto che non era cosi' si e' allontanato da me facendomi anche sentire una cacca.Lui era fissato con la condivisione e la sviscerazione estrema di ogni lato del passato e del presente della persona con cui stava


forse desiderava avere la sensazione di avere sempre tutto sotto controllo, chissà
certo che è un po' pesante, per gli altri


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A prescindere dal fatto che le paure siano irrazionali in genere...
> *La mia paura nasce dal fatto che nel corso della mia vita, quando mi sono mostrata un po' di più, sono stata rifiutata. *Credo sia questo.
> E per mostrarmi io faccio una fatica boia...e la cosa che mi fa più non so se male o incazzare è che ho sempre incontrato o attirato persone che potevano essermi complementari. Ancor prima di mostrarmi.
> Diciamo che in questa relazione cerco di tenere alcune cose "coperte" da un velo trasparente per evitare l'ennesimo rifiuto. Forse è scaramanzia, non so. Perchè appunto il velo è trasparente...e lui non è esente dall'avermi incontrata.


la paura del rifiuto è una brutta bestia. In effetti. 

Ma io sono convinta che il rifiuto venga innanzitutto da se stesse verso se stesse. Quasi a confermare che non può che essere così. E allora ci si vela, più o meno trasparentemente per autorassicurarsi su di sè. 

In tutto questo l'altro c'entra veramente pochissimo. SE non come specchio attivo. 

SE mi mostro intera e l'altro mi "rifiuta", la questione non è il rifiuto di me, ma è il fatto che quella me attiva in lui questioni che lui non sa gestire dentro di sè. E allora lo gradisco anche "il rifiuto". Lo trovo corretto e onesto. Nei miei confronti. 

E semplicemente non è un problema mio. Ma suo. 

E fra l'altro meglio subito che poi. Secondo me.


----------



## Eratò (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se si cerca un sostegno e un riparo per se stesse, che non si è in grado di darsi da sole, potrebbe essere una buona scelta in effetti (anche se io preferirei jung)


A parte gli scherzi. Io non cercherei un uomo che andasse in cerca del mio Io. Io cercherei un uomo che mi ama per quello che ha capito di me ma anche per quello che non ha capito. Per quello che vede e per quello che non vede. E altrettanto farei io.Se conoscessi tutto di lui dopo un po' non avrei niente da scoprire.. E per me scoprirsi piano piano e senza pretese è un elemento fondamentale del amarsi.


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> io non lo vedo...c'è rispetto nel raccontare palle per andare a scopare?
> poi per carità, l'amante può essere una persona equilibratissima che non arriva sotto casa a fare sceneggiate o non telefona nel cuore della notte ma anzi rispetta gli orari, tuttavia non mi sembra che il concatenarsi delle azioni e omissioni etc. che per forza accadono quando si ha un amante, possano definirsi rispetto per il partner


Quel rispetto era a significare "posizione nei confronti del marito".

Non ho neanche toccato la questione del rispetto. 

L'hai sollevata tu. Giocando sul doppio significato della parola estrapolata dal contesto....furbacchiona

In questo non saprei neanche come entrare. 
A dire la verità. 

Credo che riguardi i patti che si fanno con se stessi e con l'altro. 

Non so davvero giudicare a riguardo. E non mi interessa neanche farlo. A dire il vero. 

A me interessa comprendere i meccanismi. 

Sono l'ultima a poter dare giudizi di valore.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (18 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> forse desiderava avere la sensazione di avere sempre tutto sotto controllo, chissà
> certo che è un po' pesante, per gli altri


No credo che si odiasse perche' riteneva di avere sbagliato nella vita e giudicava gli altri perche' ora voleva essere e circondarsi di persone perfette


----------



## free (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quel rispetto era a significare "posizione nei confronti del marito".
> 
> Non ho neanche toccato la questione del rispetto.
> 
> ...


no, ho letto male, non so come mai
se rileggi il mio post, ho corretto


----------



## Eratò (18 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma senti, una volta mi è capitato di uscire qualche volta con uno psicologo...
> Appurato che era più pazzo di me sono scappata a gambe levate...
> E mi sono buttata tra le braccia di un manovale...
> :rotfl:


:up:A parte le categorie professionali, io non sopporto gli uomini che parlano troppo :rotfl:E se uno iniziasse con discorsi sul suo Io e sul mio Io direi Addio! :rotfl:


Son terra terra lo so


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A parte gli scherzi. Io non cercherei un uomo che andasse in cerca del mio Io. Io cercherei un uomo che mi ama per quello che ha capito di me ma anche per quello che non ha capito. Per quello che vede e per quello che non vede. E altrettanto farei io.Se conoscessi tutto di lui dopo un po' non avrei niente da scoprire.. E per me scoprirsi piano piano e senza pretese è un elemento fondamentale del amarsi.


io non cerco un uomo che va in cerca del mio Io. Un uomo del genere istintivamente lo respingerei. Sarebbe pericoloso. 
E poi pago già il mio psyco per aiutarmi 

Per farlo non ho bisogno di nessuno. E sarebbe un'illusione credere che qualcuno lo possa fare al posto mio. 

Io voglio un uomo che cerchi il suo. E lo esprima liberamente. Un uomo presente a se stesso e in ascolto e attenzione di sè. 

E che sia in grado di sostenere serenamente il fatto che io faccio altrettanto con il mio. 

E che sia in grado di scambiare in modo reciproco quello che scopre. Quando desidera, quando desidero, e per il puro e semplice piacere di farlo. 

Senza raccontarsi storie e senza cercare appigli rassicuratori.


----------



## Nicka (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> la paura del rifiuto è una brutta bestia. In effetti.
> 
> Ma io sono convinta che il rifiuto venga innanzitutto da se stesse verso se stesse. Quasi a confermare che non può che essere così. E allora ci si vela, più o meno trasparentemente per autorassicurarsi su di sè.
> 
> ...


Non credere che non sia d'accordo, perchè lo sono...
Ma come dici tu ognuno di noi compie scelte funzionali al proprio benessere.
Ho fatto per anni giri mentali assurdi per capirmi e per farmi capire, ci sono riuscita in parte, ma è stata una faticaccia...ma fatica proprio.
E sono arrivata a sorridere di fronte al rifiuto, il rifiuto più grosso della mia vita.
Ma è stato un sorriso che più amaro non poteva essere. Paradossalmente non poteva essere altrimenti e forse è stata una cosa che ha salvato me e quella persona nello specifico, ma è stata la chiave di volta di tutte le mie future decisioni.


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> no, ho letto male, non so come mai
> se rileggi il mio post, ho corretto


Ti ho riletta..tranquil..ridacchiavo 

Probabilmente perchè per te quella questione è molto importante. 

Ed in effetti sei anche in un momento in cui definirti rispetto a questo è importante. Può essere?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma questi sono spazi esterni...scontati direi. Non mi sembra neanche necessario doverne ribadire la presenza.
> 
> E trovo strano ribadirla fra l'altro.
> 
> ...


Non è strano ribadirla perché per molte molte coppie questa non è la realtà. 
Sul resto come sempre ti seguo poco. Credo davvero, per come sono io, che tu cerchi di analizzarti e analizzare troppo tutto. Probabilmente io sono molto più superficiale ma non credo di dover trovare sempre la motivazione a tutto. Spesso la motivazione è quella che si vede e non c'è nulla da capire o da scoprire.


----------



## Eratò (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> io non cerco un uomo che va in cerca del mio Io. Un uomo del genere istintivamente lo respingerei. Sarebbe pericoloso.
> E poi pago già il mio psyco per aiutarmi
> 
> Per farlo non ho bisogno di nessuno. E sarebbe un'illusione credere che qualcuno lo possa fare al posto mio.
> ...


Guarda che leggendoti, l'uomo che sceglierà di stare con te sarà già ben consapevole del suo Io... Non scegliamo solo noi ma veniamo anche scelte


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Le mie parti oscure le conosce anche lui, non in maniera profonda perchè  evidentemente anche io stessa faccio fatica a espormi in quel modo.
> Lui  sa cosa ho passato, sa di cosa sono capace, sa che c'è il rischio e il  pericolo che certi lati abbiano bisogno della fuga momentanea.
> Ma non svisceriamo l'argomento fino al punto di farci male.
> Ed  è meglio per me e per lui così. Ma lo sa, sa chi sono. Sa che non sono  perfetta. Che è l'idea di perfezione dell'altro che è una grandissimo  guaio in molte coppie.


Quoto anche questo.
Non capisco il motivo di sviscerare tutto


----------



## Eratò (18 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è strano ribadirla perché per molte molte coppie questa non è la realtà.
> Sul resto come sempre ti seguo poco. *Credo davvero, per come sono io, che tu cerchi di analizzarti e analizzare troppo tutto. Probabilmente io sono molto più superficiale ma non credo di dover trovare sempre la motivazione a tutto. Spesso la motivazione è quella che si vede e non c'è nulla da capire o da scoprire.*



Quoto soprattutto il neretto.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma senti, una volta mi è capitato di uscire qualche volta con uno psicologo...
> Appurato che era più pazzo di me sono scappata a gambe levate...
> E mi sono buttata tra le braccia di un manovale...
> :rotfl:


Ti adoro


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> :up:A parte le categorie professionali, io non sopporto gli uomini che parlano troppo :rotfl:E se uno iniziasse con discorsi sul suo Io e sul mio Io direi Addio! :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Son terra terra lo so


Idem
Mi scuso per i quote continui ma con il cell fatico a fare i multiquote


----------



## Butterflyinacage (18 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti adoro


Ahahah fantastica questa


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Guarda che leggendoti, l'uomo che sceglierà di stare con te sarà già ben consapevole del suo Io... Non scegliamo solo noi ma veniamo anche scelte


Sono pienamente d'accordo con te

...anche se non sono certa dell'esistenza di un uomo del genere, a dire il vero...mi sembrano piuttosto fragili e insicuri, gli uomini a dire il vero...e meno di quello che voglio, io non voglio.


----------



## Nicka (18 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto anche questo.
> Non capisco il motivo di sviscerare tutto


A volte se ne sente il bisogno, a volte no, a volte è necessario...
Ognuno di noi è fatto in maniera diversa, ma come dice Ipazia non c'è niente di giusto e/o sbagliato.
Per me è stato necessario farlo, fin dai 16/17 anni, e ancora non ho finito...anzi!


----------



## free (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti ho riletta..tranquil..ridacchiavo
> 
> Probabilmente perchè per te quella questione è molto importante.
> 
> Ed in effetti sei anche in un momento in cui definirti rispetto a questo è importante. Può essere?


quando il mio compagno mi ha mollata, io pensavo che non mi amasse più (in sintesi, poi pensavo anche altro), e infatti poco prima avevo cominciato ad uscire con un altro, per svagarmi un po'
per fare questo ovviamente raccontavo balle, so cosa significa, non è stata una bella sensazione, e anche se è durata poco, mi sono sentita sollevata (pur se in mezzo alle macerie)


----------



## Nicka (18 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti adoro


----------



## Butterflyinacage (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono pienamente d'accordo con te
> 
> ...anche se non sono certa dell'esistenza di un uomo del genere, a dire il vero...mi sembrano piuttosto fragili e insicuri, gli uomini a dire il vero...e meno di quello che voglio, io non voglio.


Se si hanno le idee chiare, e'ancora piu'difficile trovare la persona che puo' stare al tuo fianco...ma se la si trova sono certa che sara' quella giusta


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non credere che non sia d'accordo, perchè lo sono...
> Ma come dici tu ognuno di noi compie scelte funzionali al proprio benessere.
> Ho fatto per anni giri mentali assurdi per capirmi e per farmi capire, ci sono riuscita in parte, ma è stata una faticaccia...ma fatica proprio.
> E sono arrivata a sorridere di fronte al rifiuto, il rifiuto più grosso della mia vita.
> Ma è stato un sorriso che più amaro non poteva essere. Paradossalmente non poteva essere altrimenti e forse è stata una cosa che ha salvato me e quella persona nello specifico, ma è stata la chiave di volta di tutte le mie future decisioni.


Lo capisco molto bene Nicka quello che dici. 

E, ribadisco, ognuno fa quello che gli è più funzionale per il benessere. Al netto del giusto e dello sbagliato. Che secondo me a questo livello hanno un peso molto relativo. 
E' giusto quello che funziona. Ed è assolutamente soggettivo questo. 

Per quanto riguarda me, il rifiuto che mi ha davvero condizionata è stato quello primario. Ed è quello che mi ha parlato dentro per anni. 
E per anni ho ripetuto la profezia per cui io non posso che essere ostacolo, impedimento, portatrice di dolore, non abbastanza. Malattia e cura. Questo sono stata nella percezione di mia madre e questo mi ha insegnato che ero, fin dall'utero. 

Rifiutare parti di me, non esponendole, è tradirmi, è ascoltare la sua voce dentro di me e non ascoltare invece quella che sono io. 

Nascondendomi, anche nelle parti imbarazzanti o di cui ho paura, confermo che non posso che essere rifiutata. 
E diventa vero, e non perchè mi rifiutino gli altri. 

Ma perchè mi rifiuto io per prima. 

In questa prospettiva quello che per me conta è non tradire me. Quella che sono. Nel bene e nel male. 

Che poi un uomo non possa reggere ciò che sono, non è un problema mio. Ma suo. 
E' lui che non regge. 

E il fatto che lui non regga, essendo un problema suo e non mio, non mi mette nella condizione di nascondere per fargli maternage. 

Se un uomo ha bisogno di maternage, non è lui che rifiuta me...sono io che "rifiuto". 

Che poi non è neanche rifiuto. E' semplicemente accettare che non ci si può stare vicini. 
E allora un caro saluto e in pace ognuno per la sua via. 

Io la mia, per quanto mi piace l'idea di condividerla con qualcuno di affine, la so percorrere anche da sola. 
E non ho intenzione di rinunciarci facendo compromessi per non essere sola. 

Specialmente adesso che ho imparato la differenza fra sola e isolata


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Non è strano ribadirla perché per molte molte coppie questa non è la realtà. *
> Sul resto come sempre ti seguo poco. Credo davvero, per come sono io, che tu cerchi di analizzarti e analizzare troppo tutto. Probabilmente io sono molto più superficiale ma non credo di dover trovare sempre la motivazione a tutto. Spesso la motivazione è quella che si vede e non c'è nulla da capire o da scoprire.


La dico male....e allora hanno dei seri problemi, che poco hanno a che vedere con la coppia e molto hanno a che vedere con la stabilità personale e la presenza a sè..

Insomma..se esistono coppie in cui ci si deve chiedere il permesso per uscire a mangiare la pizza una sera...vabbè, esistono...l'importante siano contenti loro. 

Per quanto mi riguardo è semplicemente delirante anche solo il pensiero.


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Certo che gliel' ho permesso.Ma era lui che mi umiliava perche'asuo dire gli avevo mentito e l' avevo deluso.E non c'erano stati nemmeno tradimenti, sebbene penso lui lo pensasse. Sembrava l' uomo perfetto( per me), per molte in questo forum non sarebbero nemmeno andate oltre la prima uscita.Ma quando ha rivelato veramente tutto il suo moralismo e le frustrazioni represse, si e' trasformata in una relazione da incubo


Tu gli hai permesso di umiliarti. 

Se non gliel'avessi permesso avrebbe potuto solo provarci...e non ci sarebbe riuscito. 

Credo che però sia un'occasione di apprendimento di te, comprendere su quali tasti ha battuto per farti sentire merda, mentitrice e deludente.

Che se ha attivato questo, non l'ha creato. Era già dentro di te. E' roba tua. Lui, per sbaglio, ha solo toccato i tasti giusti per far scattare quelle emozioni...

non penso esista l'uomo perfetto. Ma un uomo presente a se stesso, è anche molto attento e delicato nello sfiorare certi tasti.
E se è presente a se stesso non li sfiora per far male. E per affermare il suo potere. 

Che se è presente il suo potere nel mondo, non ha bisogno di affermarlo usando una donna come scalino. 

Fragilino anche questo eh


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A volte se ne sente il bisogno, a volte no, a volte è necessario...
> Ognuno di noi è fatto in maniera diversa, ma come dice Ipazia non c'è niente di giusto e/o sbagliato.
> *Per me è stato necessario farlo, fin dai 16/17 anni, e ancora non ho finito...anzi!*


Anche per me...


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> quando il mio compagno mi ha mollata, io pensavo che non mi amasse più (in sintesi, poi pensavo anche altro), e infatti poco prima avevo cominciato ad uscire con un altro, per svagarmi un po'
> per fare questo ovviamente raccontavo balle, so cosa significa, non è stata una bella sensazione, e anche se è durata poco, mi sono sentita sollevata (pur se in mezzo alle macerie)


ti sei sentita sollevata quando non hai più dovuto nasconderti?


----------



## Butterflyinacage (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tu gli hai permesso di umiliarti.
> 
> Se non gliel'avessi permesso avrebbe potuto solo provarci...e non ci sarebbe riuscito.
> 
> ...


Si infatti ho imparato molto da questa esperienza.Anche se sonorimasta bloccata sentimentalmente parlando.Comunque non so se per lui fosse affermare il suo potere, quel che e' certo e' che piu ribattevo di non essere quello che pensava lui, piu mi autointrappolavo nel fare una serie di errori.Lui aveva gia deciso che non mi voleva piu'


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Si infatti ho imparato molto da questa esperienza.*Anche se sonorimasta bloccata sentimentalmente parlando.*Comunque non so se per lui fosse affermare il suo potere, quel che e' certo e' che piu ribattevo di non essere quello che pensava lui, piu mi autointrappolavo nel fare una serie di errori.Lui aveva gia deciso che non mi voleva piu'


forse non hai ancora finito di imparare..di te intendo

edit: e tu volevi ancora un uomo che ti voleva definire alla sua luce? che forse la domanda è questa...non il fatto che lui non ti volesse più.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> forse non hai ancora finito di imparare..di te intendo
> 
> edit: e tu volevi ancora un uomo che ti voleva definire alla sua luce? che forse la domanda è questa...non il fatto che lui non ti volesse più.


Io volevo che lui tornasse come era prima e non si focalizzasse su situazioni del passato e errori stupidi, come fanno tutti.Non riuscivo ad accettare che finalmente avevo trovatouna persona con cui ero stata bene e che anche questa era una bugia


----------



## Nicka (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo capisco molto bene Nicka quello che dici.
> 
> E, ribadisco, ognuno fa quello che gli è più funzionale per il benessere. Al netto del giusto e dello sbagliato. Che secondo me a questo livello hanno un peso molto relativo.
> E' giusto quello che funziona. Ed è assolutamente soggettivo questo.
> ...


Per mia fortuna non ho subito un rifiuto così grave e pesante.
Io ho _semplicemente_  subito rifiuti in ambito relazionale-sessuale...cosa che penso di poter  reggere molto meglio rispetto a un rifiuto genitoriale. :smile:


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Io volevo che lui tornasse come era prima e non si focalizzasse su situazioni del passato e errori stupidi, come fanno tutti.Non riuscivo ad accettare che finalmente avevo trovatouna persona con cui ero stata bene e che anche questa era una bugia


confondevi le aspettative su di lui con quello che lui era davvero...

non era una bugia...semplicemente sei stata bene. E anche quello è tuo. E' un tuo sentire. Lui l'ha semplicemente attivato. 

A volte capita di confondere e proiettare sull'altro il proprio sentire. Bene, male, piacere, dolore...

Ma è roba propria. 

Se non la si riesce a condividere, non è una bugia...semplicemente con quella persona non c'è lo spazio adeguato alla condivisione. 

Poi, a volte vale la pena capire perchè quello spazio non ci sia e forse anche provare a mettere ordine. 

Ma serve essere in due a farlo. E a Desiderarlo. 

Io penso che quando ci si vede alla luce dell'altro, reciprocamente, quello spazio semplicemente non ci possa essere. 

Ecco perchè dico che l'amore c'entra pochissimo...e spesso è anche un impiccio.


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per mia fortuna non ho subito un rifiuto così grave e pesante.
> Io ho _semplicemente_  subito rifiuti in ambito relazionale-sessuale...cosa che penso di poter  reggere molto meglio rispetto a un rifiuto genitoriale. :smile:


non penso possano essere pesati i dolori. 

Per ognuno il proprio dolore è dolore. E fa male. 

Sono piuttosto convinta che ciò che conta è che non sia dolore inutile. E che possa liberamente sciogliersi nel piacere. Non per essere tolto...ma per essere vissuto pienamente. 

E il dolore, per essere vissuto pienamente ha bisogno del piacere...come il piacere per essere vissuto pienamente ha bisogno del dolore. 

La questione riguarda la tolleranza individuale, ad entrambi. 

(ecco perchè penso che non esista il giusto, ma ciò che funziona per ognuno)


----------



## Butterflyinacage (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> confondevi le aspettative su di lui con quello che lui era davvero...
> 
> non era una bugia...semplicemente sei stata bene. E anche quello è tuo. E' un tuo sentire. Lui l'ha semplicemente attivato.
> 
> ...


Ma fra i due chi aveva idealizzato di piu era sicuramente lui, altrimenti non si spiega


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Ma fra i due chi aveva idealizzato di piu era sicuramente lui, altrimenti non si spiega


Non mi sembra importantissimo, ai fini del conoscere, pesare chi più o chi meno. 

Penso che ai fini del Conoscere conti rendersi conto di quello che riguarda se stessi, proprio per poterlo separare dall'altro, potersene assumere la responsabilità, migliorarlo, confermarlo o quello che è, e andare avanti senza blocchi, ma anzi, avendone sciolto qualcuno.


----------



## Beman30 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Quanto andate veloci oggi?!
penso di poter dare qualche spunto riguardo il discorso "sviscerazione totale"
Il raccontarsi le proprie pulsioni anche le più nascoste non è un qualcosa che arriva dall'oggi al domani, ma un qualcosa che si forma pian piano, è una crescita di coppia, nn c'è un'atteggiamento di investigazione, ma un condividere. Ognuno mette sulla tavola quello che vuole e l'altro prende dalla tavola quello che vuole, nessuna costrizione. L'esercizio è tosto, bisogna in primis essere molto onesti con se stessi per poter poi condividere con l'altro, poi è necessario sapere di non ferire il/la compagna facendo certi discorsi.
nel mio caso quello che sembreberebbe profilarsi (la cosa è in itinere) è che la coppia (io e consorte) accetta e "ama" (ognuno ha la sua definizione) una terza persona, ognuno però mantiene la propria integrità, sono 3 persone senzienti che si conoscono e condividono esperienze, camminano per i sentieri esplorati o no di cui parlate, insieme... Senza pensare al futuro è un qui ed ora, potrebbe anche essere un rapporto platonico, non lo comparereri all'amicizia (è qualcosa di molto più profondo).
l'unica cosa che mi sento di promettere nel futuro è il "poterci essere sempre" ovvero non abbandonare l'altra al suo destino, ma essere una spalla alla quale appoggiarsi se necessario, sarà l'altra a decidere se e quando il mio appoggio non avrà più motivo di esistere...
in realtà ci sono almeno un milione di sentimenti che questa situazione scatena, ma non riesco ad esprimerli a dovere per lo meno per ora, è un pò come spiegare il rosso ad un cieco, cerco paragoni, ma non ne trovo... 
Il sentimento che forse riesco a spiegare meglio è un senso di completezza simile a quello che si prova quando si fa meditazione, o ci si stupisce di fronte alla natura (un tramonto, ma anche più semplicemente ad un albero fiorito), quel senso di estremo benessere che dura pochi secondi,mma altamente soddisfacente...


----------



## Nicka (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> non penso possano essere pesati i dolori.
> 
> Per ognuno il proprio dolore è dolore. E fa male.
> 
> ...


Quando si dice: non tutto il male vien per nuocere...
Capisco quello che intendi. 
Non ho mai pesato i dolori, semplicemente io conosco il mio e so che posso tollerarlo e plasmarlo a mio piacimento.
Altrimenti mica si campa bene...
Penso altrettanto semplicemente che dall'esterno si pensa sempre che non si potrebbero tollerare determinate cose, poi alla fine siamo sorprendentemente più forti di quello che crediamo...


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando si dice: non tutto il male vien per nuocere...
> Capisco quello che intendi.
> Non ho mai pesato i dolori, semplicemente io conosco il mio e so che posso tollerarlo e plasmarlo a mio piacimento.
> Altrimenti mica si campa bene...
> Penso altrettanto semplicemente che dall'esterno si pensa sempre che non si potrebbero tollerare determinate cose, poi alla fine *siamo sorprendentemente più forti di quello che crediamo*...


A guardarci bene...ci si scopre spesso molto diversi da quello che si credeva essere, forza e debolezze comprese...

E si torna sempre al non rifiutare. Al non andare in sfida con se stessi e con il mondo. 

Accettare che non è necessario affermare per essere.


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Quanto andate veloci oggi?!
> penso di poter dare qualche spunto riguardo il discorso "sviscerazione totale"
> Il raccontarsi le proprie pulsioni anche le più nascoste non è un qualcosa che arriva dall'oggi al domani, ma un qualcosa che si forma pian piano, è una crescita di coppia, nn c'è un'atteggiamento di investigazione, ma un condividere. Ognuno mette sulla tavola quello che vuole e l'altro prende dalla tavola quello che vuole, nessuna costrizione. L'esercizio è tosto, bisogna in primis essere molto onesti con se stessi per poter poi condividere con l'altro, poi è necessario sapere di non ferire il/la compagna facendo certi discorsi.
> nel mio caso quello che sembreberebbe profilarsi (la cosa è in itinere) è che la coppia (io e consorte) accetta e "ama" (ognuno ha la sua definizione) una terza persona, ognuno però mantiene la propria integrità, sono 3 persone senzienti che si conoscono e condividono esperienze, camminano per i sentieri esplorati o no di cui parlate, insieme... Senza pensare al futuro è un qui ed ora, potrebbe anche essere un rapporto platonico, non lo comparereri all'amicizia (è qualcosa di molto più profondo).
> ...


E' il compiacimente di sè, ad essere un trappolone rispetto alla fedeltà a se stessi... e rispetto al dirsi la verità, per poterla condividere con...

E il confine fra il raccontarsela e il dirsela è stretto e scosceso....


----------



## Nicka (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> A guardarci bene...*ci si scopre spesso molto diversi da quello che si credeva essere, forza e debolezze comprese...*
> 
> E si torna sempre al non rifiutare. Al non andare in sfida con se stessi e con il mondo.
> 
> Accettare che non è necessario affermare per essere.


E' verissimo...


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' verissimo...


Eh già....


----------



## Beman30 (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' il compiacimente di sè, ad essere un trappolone rispetto alla fedeltà a se stessi... e rispetto al dirsi la verità, per poterla condividere con...
> 
> E il confine fra il raccontarsela e il dirsela è stretto e scosceso....


Vero! Io cerco di essere onesto con me stesso, ma non so fino a che punto lo sono!
credo anche che per saperlo si debba sperimentare, nel senso che provando a vivere certe esperienze si capisce se effettivamente quella è la strada che si vuole percorrere.
credo che la propria strada la si comprenda in un processo di negazione, so per certo quello che NON voglio...


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Vero! Io cerco di essere onesto con me stesso, ma non so fino a che punto lo sono!
> credo anche che per saperlo si debba sperimentare, nel senso che provando a vivere certe esperienze si capisce se effettivamente quella è la strada che si vuole percorrere.
> credo che la propria strada la si comprenda in un processo di negazione, so per certo quello che NON voglio...


sapere quello che non si vuole, non equivale a sapere quello che si vuole. 

E il Volere appartiene all'essere.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> sapere quello che non si vuole, non equivale a sapere quello che si vuole.
> 
> E il Volere appartiene all'essere.


Ma col Volere non si va da nessuna parte...


----------



## Beman30 (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> sapere quello che non si vuole, non equivale a sapere quello che si vuole.
> 
> E il Volere appartiene all'essere.


Vero che non equivale, ma è necessario per capire ciò che si vuole, come fai a sapere a prescindere quello che vuoi?


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma col Volere non si va da nessuna parte...


Spiega...


----------



## Fantastica (18 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Vero che non equivale, ma è necessario per capire ciò che si vuole, come fai a sapere a prescindere quello che vuoi?


Ma di più: concentrarsi sul Volere ci preclude l'apertura al mutamento di prospettiva e di rotta. E' un modo per non ascoltare né le famose pulsioni, né il mondo cosa ha da dire. A meno che non si tratti di obiettivi stringenti, come avere una promozione sul lavoro e fare i passi "necessari" per ottenerla, non vedo a cosa serva il Volere nelle relazioni umane, se non a perderle di vista per ciò che sono, avendo deciso a priori come devono essere perché lo vogliamo.


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Vero che non equivale, ma è necessario per capire ciò che si vuole, come fai a sapere a prescindere quello che vuoi?


Ascoltando...con pazienza in silenzio...ponendo domande e non cercando risposte


----------



## Fantastica (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ascoltando...con pazienza in silenzio...ponendo domande e non cercando risposte


... forse con "volere" intendi "accettare e a partire da ciò che si è accettato -di sé, come verità, frammento di verità su di sé- progettare?


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... forse con "volere" intendi "accettare e a partire da ciò che si è accettato -di sé, come verità, frammento di verità su di sé- progettare?


Sì. 

Questo Volere. 

non quello che copre la ricerca di compiacimento e risposta a bisogni immediati e urgenti...

Il Volere profondo. 

Non quello che risponde all'urgenza...che tendenzialmente è data dall'ansia di dare risposta alla fretta di sapere tutto e subito...per mettere il punto...anche quando non serve metterlo


----------



## Beman30 (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ascoltando...con pazienza in silenzio...ponendo domande e non cercando risposte


Si, ci sono... Mi pongo domande, non cerco risposte, ma queste prima o poi arriveranno?


----------



## Fantastica (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì.
> 
> Questo Volere.
> 
> ...


 allora sì, è importante, vitale


----------



## Beman30 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... forse con "volere" intendi "accettare e a partire da ciò che si è accettato -di sé, come verità, frammento di verità su di sé- progettare?


Si, ma quel frammento di verità come fai a sapere che è realmente ciò che vuoi? Devi cominciare ad andare in quella direzione


----------



## Beman30 (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì.
> 
> Questo Volere.
> 
> ...


Si, concordo sull'ansia e l'urgenza

rimane il punto del post precedente, se non cominci ad andare in quella direzione, non puoi sapere se è la cosa giusta


----------



## Fantastica (18 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Si, concordo sull'ansia e l'urgenza
> 
> rimane il punto del post precedente, se non cominci ad andare in quella direzione, non puoi sapere se è la cosa giusta


E chi decide, cosa decide del "giusto"? Il dolore che si può forse provocare agli altri, a sé?... Su questa idea di giusto ti seguirei, su altre no.


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Si, ci sono... Mi pongo domande, non cerco risposte, ma queste prima o poi arriveranno?


Fino a che non ascolti tu, non pazienti tu...che te lo dica qualcun altro non ha alcun valore...

E' cosa che riguarda te, e soltanto te. 

Non è cosa che possa essere passata. Riguarda l'ognun per sè.


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> allora sì, è importante, vitale


sì è vitale. 

Ed è vitale trovare un posto quieto dove poterlo fare...la famosa Casa...che non tutti i posti dei territori di mezzo sono adatti per farlo...


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E chi decide, cosa decide del "giusto"? *Il dolore che si può forse provocare agli altri*, a sé?... Su questa idea di giusto ti seguirei, su altre no.


Ecco, questo per me è un altro punto vitale. 

Non potrei avere vicino una persona che non si sa fare carico del suo dolore. Adesso. 

Come non potrei avere vicino una persona che si vuol far carico del mio....

A ognuno la responsabilità del proprio...in condivisione la libertà di dichiararlo senza timore...


----------



## Beman30 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E chi decide, cosa decide del "giusto"? Il dolore che si può forse provocare agli altri, a sé?... Su questa idea di giusto ti seguirei, su altre no.


Il giusto lo decidi tu, la strada con meno attrito è quella giusta, non c'è una risposta univoca per tutta la vita, cambia... Oggi ricerchi qualcosa poi ti rendi conto che non è ciò che volevi, ma che magari era dettato dalla società, allora torni a farte domande, trovi delle possibili risposte e cominci a viverle, una di quelle strade per quanto non ti soddisfi al 100% è quella che ti aggrada di più, poi avverrà un nuovo evento qualcosa che ti porta a farti ulteriori domande e di nuovo ulteriori possibili risposte, la ricerca continua all'infinito...
insisto su questo punto, perchè sicuramente per me è importante, Ipazia mi chiedeva (in un altro 3d) quali sono i miei bisogni e non so risponedere... Vorrei capire se è un mio deficit o se è Ipazia che si illude di sapere... Fermo restando che non è una gara a chi ha ragione, ma per approfondire, anche perchè credo che la risposta univoca non esiste, ma "assorbire" da altri è un bisogno(?) che mi fa molto piacere e sicuramente mi fa crescere...


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Il giusto lo decidi tu, la strada con meno attrito è quella giusta, non c'è una risposta univoca per tutta la vita, cambia... Oggi ricerchi qualcosa poi ti rendi conto che non è ciò che volevi, ma che magari era dettato dalla società, allora torni a farte domande, trovi delle possibili risposte e cominci a viverle, una di quelle strade per quanto non ti soddisfi al 100% è quella che ti aggrada di più, poi avverrà un nuovo evento qualcosa che ti porta a farti ulteriori domande e di nuovo ulteriori possibili risposte, la ricerca continua all'infinito...
> insisto su questo punto, perchè sicuramente per me è importante, Ipazia mi chiedeva (in un altro 3d) quali sono i miei bisogni e non so risponedere... Vorrei capire se è un mio deficit o se è Ipazia che si illude di sapere... Fermo restando che non è una gara a chi ha ragione, ma per approfondire, anche perchè credo che la risposta univoca non esiste, ma "assorbire" da altri è un bisogno(?) che mi fa molto piacere e sicuramente mi fa crescere...


I propri bisogni possono essere esplorati e conosciuti. 

Tempo e pazienza e silenzio. 

Sicuramente sbattere qui e là come galline impazzite non aiuta...

edit: e anche il doverlo fare, fra l'altro, risponde ad un bisogno profondo poco o per niente esplorato...


----------



## Beman30 (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> I propri bisogni possono essere esplorati e conosciuti.
> 
> Tempo e pazienza e silenzio.
> 
> ...


Insomma hai una certezza granitica che i bisogni si possano conoscere, senza doverli esplorare, con la lentezza... 

non è necessario DOVERLO fare? Non condivido porsi domande costa fatica e mettersi in discussione ancora di più, ci vuole forza di volontà

grazie per la gallina..., ma non impazzita! (Almeno non per ora) quando mi pongo un obiettivo perchè convinto che soddisfi un bisogno comincio ad inoltrarmi in quella strada, poi magari scopro un sacco di bivi che possono portarmi in altre direzioni e alla fine gli obiettivi passano in secondo piano, mentre le strade diventano principali, quelle che portano a conoscerti un pò meglio...


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Insomma hai una certezza granitica che i bisogni si possano conoscere, senza doverli esplorare, con la lentezza...
> 
> non è necessario DOVERLO fare? Non condivido porsi domande costa fatica e mettersi in discussione ancora di più, ci vuole forza di volontà
> 
> grazie per la gallina..., ma non impazzita! (Almeno non per ora) quando mi pongo un obiettivo perchè convinto che soddisfi un bisogno comincio ad inoltrarmi in quella strada, poi magari scopro un sacco di bivi che possono portarmi in altre direzioni e alla fine gli obiettivi passano in secondo piano, mentre le strade diventano principali, quelle che portano a conoscerti un pò meglio...


non ho una certezza granitica...lo sto facendo con me, semplicemente...e nel mio post fra conosce-esplorare c'era la E. 

ma se non sai i tuoi bisogni che obiettivi ti poni?

Certo, se stai parlando di lavoro o affini comprendo. 

Per quanto riguarda la forza di volontà, non ho mai affermato sia semplice farlo, e neanche indolore. 
Il punto è se si Vuole. E fino a che punto. 

Ci sono limiti per ognuno. Alcuni soggettivi altri oggettivi. 
Riconoscere la differenza fra gli uni e gli altri, decidere cosa farne è un livello del percorso. 

Non è obbligatorio niente. Basta dirsi la verità e non trasformare la zucca in carrozza solo per senso estetico. 

Edit: non ho detto che SEI una gallina impazzita. Ho scritto COME una gallina impazzita. 
Te la sei sentita addosso tu. MA non l'ho detto io.


----------



## Beman30 (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> non ho una certezza granitica...lo sto facendo con me, semplicemente...e nel mio post fra conosce-esplorare c'era la E.
> 
> ma se non sai i tuoi bisogni che obiettivi ti poni?
> 
> ...


Un esempio di obiettivo puó essere la monogamia, comincio una storia con quell'obiettivo poi comprendo che non è ció che volevo

Concordo su zucca/carrozza e voglio esplorare più a fondo il concetto di quante balle mi racconto, ma non è semplice


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Un esempio di obiettivo puó essere la monogamia, comincio una storia con quell'obiettivo poi comprendo che non è ció che volevo
> 
> Concordo su zucca/carrozza e voglio esplorare più a fondo il concetto di quante balle mi racconto, ma non è semplice


E intanto gli altri subiscono i tuoi tentativi di conoscenza di te...


----------



## free (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ti sei sentita sollevata quando non hai più dovuto nasconderti?


sì, e a dire al verità mi sentivo anche un po' pirla a uscire da casa MIA di nascosto:singleeye:
quindi dopo mi sono sentita sollevata e più normale


----------



## Beman30 (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E intanto gli altri subiscono i tuoi tentativi di conoscenza di te...


In parte... Acquisita la consapevolezza posso regolarmi sui rapporti futuri...
Non posso prendermi la responsabilità delle scelte altrui...


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> In parte... Acquisita la consapevolezza posso regolarmi sui rapporti futuri...
> Non posso prendermi la responsabilità delle scelte altrui...


No. Su quelle altrui no.

Ma sulla chiarezza delle tue posizioni non puoi farlo che tu.

Che a volte è più chiaro e onesto dichiarare la propria confusione, che far finta di averne. In questo modo l'altro è davvero libero


----------



## Beman30 (18 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> No. Su quelle altrui no.
> 
> Ma sulla chiarezza delle tue posizioni non puoi farlo che tu.
> 
> Che a volte è più chiaro e onesto dichiarare la propria confusione, che far finta di averne. In questo modo l'altro è davvero libero


Che se leggi il mio primo post in assoluto c'è una buona rappresentazione di me e della mia incertezza sul futuro... 
Questo è il modo in cui vivo la mia vita, puó andare?!


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Che se leggi il mio primo post in assoluto c'è una buona rappresentazione di me e della mia incertezza sul futuro...
> Questo è il modo in cui vivo la mia vita, puó andare?!


Se la senti aderente a te....chi può dirti qualcosa?

Se chiedi un mio parere...un uomo che si esterna come ti esterni tu(anche nel primo post), non mi sembrerebbe affidabile. 

Troppa ansia, troppa fretta, troppa ricerca di soluzioni veloci, troppe sicurezze, troppe promesse e troppe rassicurazioni. MA ovviamente questo è solo parere mio.


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Dato che personalmente a me non e'mai successo,e'possibile provare o credere di provare un sentimento sincero ma provare un'attrazione verso altri al punto da pensare di farci qualcosa o andarci poi a letto? E mancare di rispetto ad una persona( flirtare/ provarci in maniera sporca) non e' gia' un pensare piu' a se stessi piuttosto che al' altro/a?


innamoramento ed amore sono sentimenti distinti.    è più che possibile amare qualcuno e provare attrazione per qualcun altro.   questo forum pullula di esempi in questo senso.

sì tradire è una mancanza di rispetto ed una forma di egoismo.    non sempre le motivazioni che portano a tradire sono abbiette o superficiali.

traduzione di provarci in maniera sporca?


----------



## Butterflyinacage (27 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> innamoramento ed amore sono sentimenti distinti.    è più che possibile amare qualcuno e provare attrazione per qualcun altro.   questo forum pullula di esempi in questo senso.
> 
> sì tradire è una mancanza di rispetto ed una forma di egoismo.    non sempre le motivazioni che portano a tradire sono abbiette o superficiali.
> 
> traduzione di provarci in maniera sporca?


Infatti, ci mancherebbe altro.Anzi secondo me alla base di un tradimento, di qualunque natura, c'e' un malessere o interiore oppure di coppia.Provarci inmaniera sporca significa battute a sfondo sessuale.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Dato che personalmente a me non e'mai successo,e'possibile provare o credere di provare un sentimento sincero ma provare un'attrazione verso altri al punto da pensare di farci qualcosa o andarci poi a letto? E mancare di rispetto ad una persona( flirtare/ provarci in maniera sporca) non e' gia' un pensare piu' a se stessi piuttosto che al' altro/a?


SI CERTO È POSSIBILE ... ALCUNI SCELGONO PER VARI MOTIVI DI NON CEDERE PERÒ. ALTRI SE NE FREGANO E CORNIFICANO ALLEGRAMENTE SALVO POI IN ALCUNI CASI PENTIRSENE, GUARDA CASO SOLO E SE SCOPERTI.


----------



## Uroboro (30 Ottobre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> , GUARDA CASO SOLO E SE SCOPERTI.


Ovvio, mica vorrai farti autogol da solo:rotfl:


----------

